# SEFC Amberley House Tunbridge Wells Part 6



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...happy chatting 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

bagsy I'm first on the new thread      

Cannot believe I have beaten Sara how funny!!!!!

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello girls - ooh, new home, aren't we a chatty bunch!

Lizzylou - Hope everything is ok with you. It must be really unnerving having similar pains to last time but so many people I've read about with bfps (and later, healthy babies) complain of pains early on as the uterus stretches  Good on you taking the day off to relax - you've definitely got to put yourself first!

Sara - your poor kitty! What is wrong exactly? Sounds to me like you were a complete star of an auntie - it's amazing how you can really dread something then manage much better than you imagined you would. I'm always convinced that I'm going to be in bits every time I see my baby niece but I always do fine.

Helen - I think the clinic does a short protocol as 'standard' but I wouldn't necessarily ask for a long protocol unless there are clear reasons. The short protocol seems much more bearable - I'm only trying a long one this time to see if it makes a difference to egg quality/fert rates after the fiasco last time! I'm not looking forward to the down-regging bit - especially in January when I usually feel crap enough as it is! The way I figure it, if I change the protocol *and* the drugs and get the same result, then something is amiss. I guess I just want to know. Re. the aspirin, I read that the coated ones are good if you're prone to stomach problems (which I am ) so I will probably opt for them.

I'm really looking forward to our next meet, girls. It's just so fab talking to people who understand and spend half their life thinking about the same stuff!!! I should be down-regging by then so you'll have to excuse me if I'm a bit psychotic!

Love Lou xx


----------



## springbride (Feb 12, 2006)

Lizzy I am taking aspirin as well, I hope the Dr’s went well – when do you get your results back?

Emma, Lou and Helen well done in putting your trees up and having caught the festive spirit.
  
Sara sorry to read your cat has been so poorly and wow the vets are expensive these days!  I bet you will glad to have her home?

Thank you everyone for your kind words – I really do appreciate them.  I am trying to stay positive but spotting (did the same last time for 9 weeks).  Rang Mr W sec and got to see my GP and be referred to EPU at Pembury…..  

I hope everyone is having a nice Monday night.


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girlies

Well I'm back from rainy Wales! It took us six and half hours to drive and now I'm bushed!!! 

Springbride - WOW fantastic news, congratulations, seem to be having a run of luck on this thread at the moment, lets keep it up!!!  


OK here's my opinion on ASPIRIN: 

I took 75mg enteric coated every day three months before treatment, I got mine from Tesco and they are around £3.99 for 58, they are more expensive because they are enteric coated, if you can bear the taste of the dispersible then they are the same?   I really don't think they can do any harm and they are supposed to improve blood flow to the uterus?? Seemed to do the trick for me!!!! I took them throughout the whole of the cycle and still am.

Sara - So sorry to hear about your kitty, have you not got pet insurance? I've got all three insured and it costs about £17 per month, saves a fortune when things go wrong? Hope your little fur baby is feeling better soon  

As for the long protocol v the short, I've done two long protocol and one short and its I would say the short protocol wins hands down for me!! I felt so rough on the long and the short is done and dusted in 12 days!!!  

Lizzylou - I know its easier said than done, but try not to worry about the cramps, I'm still having them now, its just your body changing, good that your taking it easy and staying off work!

Love and hugs to everyone else

Jo
xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Evening girls. Logging in from freezing York - its so much colder up here!!
Sara - poor you with your kitten. I know vet bills can be very expensive. When this is all over and she is safely back home with you it may be worth looking into insurance. I pay something like £150 for my two a year- its well worth it an eases the stress when they are ill so you just worry about them not the bills too!  What is the matter with her? I hope she's better and home with you soon. 
Lizzy - try not to worry hun, from my friends vast experiences I think cramps are normal especially first 3 months.  
Emma - how was Renate?  I am going to Meopham on Friday eve for another session before she goes off on holiday. I asked her about an evening session and she is going to try and start one at s'oaks in the new year as she is so busy!!! (What were we saying!!) 
Springbride - how did you get on at drs?  Keep positive hun, thinking of you. 
Jo - hope you had a nice time with your folks in Wales. Long journeys are exhausting anyway let alone when your pg!  Atleast you don't have to get up for work in the morning!! 
Right - off to get some food now. Hello to everyone I've missed. 
Love Helen


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry - forgot to add thanks for the info on protocols and asprin. I'm taking mine nopw each morning - here's hoping they work for me too!!
H xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi there, can I/we join you? Having hummed and hah-ed between the Chaucer and SEFC, Chaucer's inflexibility and general not very kind attitude has swung it in favour of SEFC.

Am I right to think SEFC use a short protocol? What's that, exactly?  Isi t going to be as good for a 28 yo egg donor, as the long? What drugs will I get as recipient?  I'll probably need to be on heparin from the ET due to my clotting issues.. will SEFC cope with that?

Anything else we should know? I've taken the first step and mailed to ask for an appt, gulp. 

Bear with me/us as we get to know the rest of you!

xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone out there? I am bored stiff, Phil and Fern are now well and truely driving me MAD!!!! would love a chat need something to occupy my mind other than knicker checking  

i could always start my MA assignment but that would be boring!!!! 

save me before I die of boredom, back to work tom def!!!!!

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Lizzy
Poor you - daytime tv can be dire can't it??!
How are you feeling today, better I hope. I'm not able to chat for long I'm afraid as I have to go to a meeting now, but will check in again later. 
Love Helen


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Evening,

Welcome to drownedgirl - hope your initial consultation at SEFC goes well. I'm not sure about the Heparin but I know that, although they generally do the short protocol at the clinic, it's not set in stone and you can request a long one. What a good friend you have! Looking forward to getting to know you - we're a friendly bunch on here!!

Lizzylou - Hope you've survived the daytime TV. Take it easy if you're back at school tomorrow.

Springbride - Is everything ok with you following your doctor's appt?

Love to all!

Lou x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

HI ALL

drownedgirl-yes they will offer you heparin at the SEFC so dont worry! Welcome to our board!!

Lou-do you buy your kids xmas pressies if so what are you giving them this year!! I am a bit behind on all of it this year and cannot seem to find anything suitable!!!

Hope all is well with everyone else I am still driving myself mad with knicker checking!!!  
almost glad to go back to work tom, but weary too as it was my first day back at school when i started bleeding last time and i can be superstitious.........by the way no Im not crazy and i will eventually shut up!! 

Is everyone ready for Xmas, i cannot believe how organised I am this year (apart from kiddies at school) i have got all my pressies and most form the internet i wanted to spread the cost this year what with treatment etc!!

well only three more days for me and Lou   

take care

lizzy


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello girls!  

How are you all doing?

Helen - Thanks for pm.  I'd be up for meet next week (drink or coffee).  Also I'm seeing Renate at Meopham Fri eve at 5.45pm - what time are you there?  Maybe see you.

Springbride - Congratulations to you - what fab news.  

Lizzylou and Jo - Hope you both doing well and hope all goes ok when you go back to work tomorrow, Lizzylou - take it easy.

Am also going to start taking the aspirin.  Is it ok though with DHA?  Am taking Linseed Oil rather than fish oils.  Really hope all the happy new on this thread is going to be catching.  Fingers crossed I say!

Take care.

Cassis x


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Well its looks like a hello from me too! I'm drownedgirl's donor so you'll have two of us joining you. Will do my best to read through and get to know you all  

Keri -x-


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All !

wow you have been busy ! 
Welcome back Jo, Glad you had a nice time away, won't be long till your scan now,    
lizzylou ~ sorry i wasn't around to help you out of your madness, It was manic at my house yesterday Good News Kitty backs ! ..bad news maisy older mog was sick this morning hence why i am up ! ~ this is hard keeping so many animals   but so so worth it   

Helen, I do have insurance for the rest of my animals i spoken with Nikki i think this one will be covered as i had 6 weeks free with petplan so fingerscrossed it will only have cost be £60 in the end ! will let you know as i really really wanted a smart new camera, you know a semi professional one as i love taking pic's so if we get out money back that's what i get !    

Welcome our new Members Keri what a wonderful thing you are doing for your friend, really is lovely 
We are glad to have you both on board ! 
Cassis ... Hope your doing ok, i think Lizzylou mentioned something about prenatural vits and aspirin but i am sure DHA is ok because it's just fish olis and things, i still take mine even thou not having tx ~ need all the brain cells i can get  

speak soon girls ..  
Sara xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

cassis said:


> Am also going to start taking the aspirin. Is it ok though with DHA? Am taking Linseed Oil rather than fish oils.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Cassis x


Hi Cassis 

Have you specifically been prescribed baby (75mg) aspirin ? If not then I would speak with your consultant first before self medicating. I appreciate quite a few ladies seem to take baby aspirin (me included) but I know that I have been prescribed it because of blood clotting/immune issues and I wouldn't take it otherwise. Its not a good idea to self medicate, even something as innocuous as baby aspirin, as it may do more harm than good if you don't need it.

Also, linseed is flaxseed and you should avoid taking this, as well as anything such as fish oils etc at same time as any anticoagulents.

Please check with your consultant first - they may say its fine for you to take the baby aspirin but always better to get qualified advise first.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello - I'm new to the thread and new to IVF.  Have been intouch with LizzieLou - thank you for your advice.  Still getting myself familiar with this website so forgive me for not putting in my details on my profile but I don't know how to - any advice?

My situation is currently in the 2ww - outcome officially on 20th although Mr R said could do test on 18th.  Not feeling very positive about it as got all the signs of impending period.  Been taking it very easy and trying to keep busy to keep my mind off it - impossible of course.  DH can't understand why I can't simply stop thinking about it.

We're very lucky in that we've got a little girl of 4 yrs old - Eloise.  However, been trying to have another for over 2 years - finally the doctors agreed that we should look in to reasons why it wasn't happening as Eloise had been a honeymoon baby.  It turns out that due to a very nasty emergency c-section there must have been an infection that blocked both my fallopian tubes.  The only way forward was IVF which I was dead against as I suffered from very bad antenatal depression due to hormone changes during my first pregnancy.  I thought the IVF drugs would send me over the edge but they weren't nearly as bad as I  had imagined - only one really bad day when a just couldn't stop crying all day.

Very impressed by this website and all your amazingly brave stories.  Lizzie - when I was pregnant with Eloise I was constantly having cramps and was convinced I was going to miscarry but was assured that it's all the ligaments stretching to hang in there.

Take care all of you.

All the best

NikkiQ


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Evening girls

Welcome to nikkiQ (i will call you that so not to get confused with the other Nikki) and welcome keri!!!
I am keeping my fingers crossed for your test date i have read that your chances of IVF rise if you have already ahd a child / pregnancy so you never know!!!  

How is everyone doing, so sorry to hear about your other cat sara, but glad kitty is home its so heartbreaking with animlas ebing unwell!!

I went back to work today, my TA did not even ask how i got on with the test, i felt so sick today and she even asked if my period had come and i said no, it aint rocket science. I kinda want her to know so she can do the lifting etc etc!!!


I have got a church service tom at 630 with school for one hour but my pessary needs inserting at 7 what a dilema    not sure it would go down too well with the vicar and all the parents   so will just have to put it in early!!!  When i saw my gp she asked what meds i was on and i told her about the progesterone she said how how are you taking it? I said it goes up, she said front or back? to which i replied well it depends....front if i have time to lay down and back if i am in a rush....she just laughed so much and said oh poor you you really are going through it aren' you!!! I thought and this is the easy part!!!!!  

i will leave you with that one!!! 

lizzylou


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Looks like we can't book in our first appointments til the New Year when they have moved to their new premises. Any idea on where they're moving to? If it sounds good? Makes no difference to us in the long run really I'm sure, but the ball is rolling now and I like to know whats going on lol

Keri -x-


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Evening all

How are you?  A big welcome to drownedgirl, NikkiQ and Keri.  I don't manage to log on for a couple of days and there are three new lovelies to join us!  NikkiQ - finger's crossed for a    .  I hope your negative feelings  are proved wrong.  Keri - what a wonderful thing to do for drownedgirl.  Good luck to both of you.  

The clinic is moving to Queen's Road in Tunbridge Wells and I think it is opening on 8th January, but we are all still waiting to be written to.  The clinic always has to have a cut off time over Christmas; they work long enough hours as it is!!!

Sara - you really are having a tough time with your furry friends.  I hope that you get your insurance and that Maisy is getting better and stopped being sick!!  It is just to get you in practice for a little one!!  

Lizzylou - well done for going back to work and I am so sorry about your TA.  At least you only have two more days to go until you break up.  I am sure you can't wait.

Helen - my session with Renate went well but I am not seeing her until 3rd January as she is away next week which is a shame.  I have just got started and am stopping again!!  I think we could well be cycle buddies as I think we will be starting again around 12th January or thereabouts.

Jo - how are you feeling?

Sorry but must cut this short ... Prof Winston calls!!!

Speak later and hello to everyone I haven't managed to chat to.

Emma
xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

just for quick info, the new clinic has its inspection on jan 8th and all being well should open, however if it does not pass then it will not open til a later date, so am not sure how this is going to work out with regards to letters inc info etc

lizzylou
xxxxxxx

p.s goodness only knows when i will have my first scan??


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

May I join too? I have had two tx's at SEFC and may be going back in March next year. If not will be having my next tx in New Zealand and that could be a very long way off. 

Take care
Misky


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Sorry I've been so rubbish at posting!! I'm in a real can't be bothered mood at the moment, I'm just lazing around watching TV!!  

Welcome to drowedgirl, NikkiQ, Keri and Misky, this thread is fab and you will get loads of advice and support!   Keri, your doing a fantastic thing for drownedgirl, your a special lady!

The hormones have finally kicked in 'I cried in the chemist yesterday',   what was all that about, did have a good reason though!!!  I went to get some more Gestone and hubbies prescription, while I was waiting there was this awful woman there with the most beautiful baby girl in a pushchair, she was called over to the counter and the chemist gave her a massive dose of Methadone! I just looked at her and could tell from my experience as a drug worker that she was not only using methadone but was also 'topping' up with heroin, she looked terrible? I immediately filled up because I thought how sad it was for that little baby?? I know its wrong to stereotype but I couldn't help myself!  

Sara - How are those kitty's of yours? 

Cassis & Helen  - I'm seeing Renate on Friday too, at 2.45pm though, so unfortunately we will miss each other, I'm only going every two weeks now, but I still enjoy it and it makes me feel so much better!  

Only six days until my scan, I'm feeling really nervous but I will know all on Wednesday!  

I'm off shopping again to Bluewater today, one of my friends is off long term sick as well so we are trying to fill our time up!!!! Its damaging my bank balance though!!!  

Love and hugs to everyone else!!

Jo
xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi girls what is happening to our thread?  

I went to the clinic today and my scan is 29th dec, they also told me that they had TWELVE positives that week so things are looking up!!!!  

I hope everyone is getting in the Xmas spirit!!! My last day at work was TODAY so i am well happy

Lou did you breath a big sigh of relief as you dismissed your kids today..i did!!!!! I also think i may have overdone it clearing up our outside area today and felt a bit of tummy pain after, I also had a child run full pelt into my tummy yesterday so am really pleased to be out their before my nerves get wrecked!!!!

love to all and lets try and keep on page one

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all, and hope the newly pregnant are taking it easy and not rushing around getting ready for Xmas!

We have a family lunch tomorrow and DP's niece will be there (EDD January) I lenther all my babsy stuff last Summer, then got pg, EDD April, then had a miscarriage. So I'm not sure how I'll be feeling.

The good news is Keri's GP gave her forms for various blood tests on the NHS, for MY DIVF - what a start, eh? My GP has done forms for me for bloods too, and will do for DP when he gets himself down to see her. I also have the little sperm sample pot for him, let's just note here that my GP gave it for me for him IN OCTOBER 2005! So, let's just hope he manages to do the sample within 15 months of getting it.. and that he's a bit more with the plot once we get started on IVF!!


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Morning ladies

Sorry I have been absent for so long.  Travelling with work this week and then DH had to go away with work and took the laptop with him   .  Also have been really busy with Christmas preparations, but nearly there now. 

Welcome to our new girls - Drownedgirl NikkiQ, Keri and Misky.  I am sure you will get alot of support and comfort from this thread - I certainly do.  NikkiQ - hope you have not tested early - do we need to send around the  ?  Mind you saying that, 2 of our ladies tested early (naughty girls) and both got BFP recently!

Not alot to report from me I'm afraid.  I have had 2 sessions of accupuncture this week as Renate is off on holiday for Christmas on Monday and not back in Meopham until 3rd and Sevenoaks until the 8th.  However she has confirmed that she will be running a Sevenoaks evening session on Mondays from 6 - 8pm!!    which is soooo much better for me.  Starting my new job on 2nd January, I don't feel I can walk in at 10.20 which is what I have had to do the past couple of weeks when  I couldn't get theh 8am slot in Sevenoaks, especially as noone knows we are ttc, let alone having tx.

Sara - how are those cats of yours?  I really hope they are  both fully recovered  

Jo, LizzyLou and Springbride - I hope your  pregnancies are all progressing well and you are feeling nice and sick   

Lou and Cassis - have  sent you PM.

Emma - hope next week goes alright for you hun, it sounds like you are going to be busy!
Nikki - how are you - you've been very quiet? 

Right - got to go now and do housework - I have MIL and BIL and wife with 2 kids arriving in an hour.  I'm dreading it really - they are bringing new baby (5 weeks old) and are so oversenstive with me and DH about it.  They felt could not even tell us she was pg until she was 6 months and then only because we were seeing them and it was a bit **** obvious.  The thing is they had been ttc number 2 for 7 years so I was actually thrilled for them as it gave me hope but they couldn't see that.  I just hope they are more normal this weekend and they don't watch me every second to check that I am not bursting into tears or something! Sorry for the   .  I know they are only trying to help but sometimes I wish they would just be normal!

Anyway lovelies, got to go.  Will log in again tomorrow eve to see how you all are.  

H xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Just a quick post to let you know i'm still around boy it's been a manic week sadly kitty still not well & is in vet hospital, lucky Maisy is fine it was just a bad mouse she ate "yuk" ... I have been helping Dh build a new shed for out garden today and also we are tiling our bathroom & hallway, as & when he has a day off so it's very busy here, 

Off to see my new nephew again tomorrow, My matt said he really missed him bless his heart, but that's it really for this weekend, 

H, Hope today went ok, i know how hard it is when family tip toe round you they end up hurting you more most times, 
Lizzylou & Jo sending you lots os sticky vibes and hope like Helen said that your feeling nice and sick    

It's the X FACTOR final how wonderful ... what will i do with my saturday evening now   I think leoan should win we will see, 

me & dh have decided we will drink this xmas & new year so have stocked up on some lovely wine can't wait to open it think our meet got me hooked again   

Lou ~ hope your doing ok hun i really must catch up and do personals, 

Sorry i don't post much just feel a little in limbo with no having any tx etc, 
Sending you all lots of love speak very soon, 

sara xxxx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all sorry not been on for a while and i cant even catch up as we are on a new page gosh time goes so fast but its good to see all the good luck here and the new people hello to you all
well my last 2 frosties did survive (cant belive it) tell the truth dont think anyone could i did feel real sorry for hospital i must of give them a real hard time of it cos no mater what we suposed to be like we do get involved dont we anyway everything went realy well apart from having to go straight back to work i had to do the xmas party and at the lunch time was the kids xmas diner for 900 ish then went back and did fish and chips for 200 but iv tried the resting and it didnt work so hopefully iv changed all al my paterns this time and it going to work it has to this is the end of the line for use but we have give it our best and iv saved the best till last iv broken up for the holidays now so i can do what i enjoy most and that is what ever i want mind iv got to get ready for christmas wishing you all the best of luck make sure you all have plenty of fun and rest most of all enjoy yourselves


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Sharon that's wonderful news    wishing you all the luck in the world that this time is your time  
Wow how impression xmas dinner for 900 not many people can say that, i worked in a childrens home quite a few years ago i thought cooking for them and the staff so 14 in total was amazing   i reall couldnt comprehened that amount of mouths to feed, 

Your right you have to do what's best for you, glad your off now and can rest up a little, 

thinking of you and sending loads of stickey vibes !!       

Love Sara xxxx


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee we got a BFP.  (I think I was naughty and tested early i.e. 11  days after ET - but was told that I could).  Over the moon as you can imagine, feeling very lucky, but also still can't take it in - DH certainly can't.

Just popped in to clinic to tell them - lovely Kay was there who told me they'd had 12 positives - I make it up to 13!  Very exciting for SEFC Nuffield TW - let's hope their good work continues at the new premises.  Going for a 6 week scan on 29th at 2pm.  LizzieLou I hope all goes well with your scan that day too.

Thank you all for all your support - you have been amazing and I'm wishing you all the very best.  Have a great Christmas and New Year.  Our Christmas has definately come early - just need to not overdo it - easier said than done with Mother, Stepfather, Mother-in-law, brother, sister-in-law and niece coming for Christmas - but they're all in the loop so lots of excuses for putting my feet up and certainly won't be doing any washing up!

Masses of love to you all


NikkiQ

NikkiQ


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

That is the most fantastic news! I wish you the smoothest of pregnancies. Make sure you enjoy every moment, even if you're head is down the loo lol  

Hope there's many more positives for all the ladies on here in the months to come

Keri -x-


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Nikki Wow fantastic News well done !!!

















Sending you lots of sticky vibes and good luck for your scan ! lucky number 13 

Lizzylou hoping everything is ok your end and your doing well    

How is everyone you all must be so busy what with christmas only a week away ! I have just phoned canterbury & moved our appointment till April, gives us time to really think about stuff and still if IVF is the way forward for us, feels lovely knowing i have time now to lose weight and focus on me & matt and my furry family ,

Right better get on, just doing some admin work for a friend v boring !  speak soon lovely well done again Nikki fab news !

roll on the BFP in the new year !!
Sara xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Just a quick note to add i have booked ASK for 20th Jan @ 12:15 table for 10 as i wasn't sure of numbers etc, 

nearer the time i will do a list of who's coming it would be lovley if our new sefc members want to join us ! your so very welcomed, 

Love Saraxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Congratulations Nikki!!! What a fantastic Christmas pressie and some more lovely good news!!!     

Lou xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for booking ASK, Sara - I'll definitely be there!

Lou x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

Congratulations NikkiQ am sooooo pleased for you!!!! I too am having my scan that day but a couple of hours before you.....good luck!!

13 seems to be the lucky number at the mo, on ET my endo lining was 13 and i was told to tets on day 13!!!

I have some sad news about our cat, his second eye has gone very bad and looks like it has burst, we are taking him to the vets (sound familiar sara) and we know it will cost atleast 300 to have it removed and thats if all goes well! i am not sure whether to have him put down, he is the most loving cat ever but he has also been the most difficult cat too. I love him dearly and am not sure i can have him put down it would break me!!!

Sorry for the rant but those of you who own pets will know exactly what i mean, others might think im crazy!!!

Hope everyone else is good it has gone a bit quiet, are people pm-ing each other now since the meet?

take care all

Lizzylou


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

p.s I have just met another girl who has had a BFP on the same day as me at sefc doing iui, they are doing well at the mo!!! Its just the kind of news we have been needing to hear eh ladies!!

Remember R Winston is on tonight at 9 not tom, its called "whatever it takes" and i am really lokking forward to this one, it may show the true reality of IVF at last!!!!

lizzy


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words and for the fabulous cartoon MrsH.  I must admit I'm beginning to feel a bit podgy round the waist already and (.)(.) like balloons, but all good signs.  May not be feeling quite as ecstatic when I'm trying to squeeze in to a bikini next summer - fingers crossed it's a cool one.  

But wishing the sun shines for all of you still waiting for a BFP and lets hope 2007 is your year.  

Lizzielou sorry to hear about your cat - fingers crossed he's okay.  Any other ladies with BFPs have a look at the following website www.babycentre.co.uk - v helpful website to follow your pregnancy.

Looking forward to Prof. W tonight - I've found it incredibly useful, not sure what you all make of the series - will try to make the lunch in Jan to find out more and put some faces to names if that's okay.

Love to you all

NikkiQ


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lizzylou 

Myself am just back from the vets and the total bill is over £500 shocking really, I would think about the quality of his life if he can't see or anything and with a new baby  if he was blind and struggling the crying would drive him crazy etc, if the vet states he will live a normal happy life then that's wonderful but really you need to ask you vet i know it must be so so hard but don't let money be the decider as they are so worth every penny and whats £300 to the £3k you have already spend   

thanks for the reminder about R Winston looking forward to it too, starting to feel a little positive maybe we will cycle in 2007 just never know at the moment  

Lovley to hear of all the positive but can't help but feel for every positive they are lots of negitives i really hope SEFC publish there stats soon to give you girls even more hope   
Lots of love 
Sara xxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Sara

Well he is already blind so having his eye out wont make much differecne and he is still happy and plays etc etc he is so loving and friendly, sorry just am so upset

I am so sad for him, the irony is that we chose him for his eyes!!
I told the vet not to touch him as hewas in pain and what did he do stick his arm straight in the box and got attacked, i say serves him right they seem to have little sympathy and earn a fortune!!! 

sorry girls this isnt really thr right subject for this thread, sara maybe we should set a new thread up called ill animals or somthing 

sara will pm you tom and update you! x

lizzy


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ah no sorry Lizzylou i remember now i was thinking he was blind in one eye ! poor little lamb they steel our hearts ... i'm here for you hun,  ! 

xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Evening girls,

Sara and Lizzylou - I'm so sorry to hear about your cats. Lizzy - it's such an awful decision to make, isn't it. Thinking of you!

Well, I've just totally depressed myself watching the programme. That poor lady from Somerset - you have to totally admire her courage, delivering other women's babies all the time. I don't know how she can bear it. And the other girl - losing the baby at 20 weeks - thank goodness things seemed to be looking good for her in the end. I am now, of course, moping about, convinced that I will end up like that 'cos of my stupid sticky eggs  - Sorry, ignore my wittering 

Night night,

Lou x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello girls. Travelling up to York again, so thought I would check in on you!

NikkiQ - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  That is fabulous news- so pleased for you. 
Lizzylou - poor you with your cat - I can completely understand your rant. I would only consider the worst if there was no quality of life left or only a life of pain. Fingers crossed the vet can sort the eye out and puss will be back to normal. 
Sara - are all your furry family at home doing ok now?

Lou, Cassis and I are meeting for coffee on Friday afternoon in Tonbridge if anyone is able to join us? It will only be for a hour or so as everyone has things opn with christmas being so close.  PM me if you can join us and I will give you details. 
Right, had better do a bit of work now. Take care everyone and keep warm. 
Love Helen xx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all good to see all the happy stuff on here well apart from the poor cats its so hard for us when our pets are ill as there isnt much we can do at least when were ill we understand glad to see every one getting ready for xmas wish i was on my way to york i love the shoping there at christmas there is just something so magical about it im just sorting my xmas trimming out iv not realy been in the christmas mood so iv desided iv got to push my self int it or it will be over before iv even got into it haha wish i could go to sleep and wake up when it is all over and id done my test and it said yes and life would be wonderful haha anyway beter go get something done


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Sharon, 

When are you due to test ?? want t make sure we have sent santa with his sack loads of stickey positive vibes !!      

all my cats are home now thank god just Ruby has a watery eye bless her heart but i am sure will clear up soon, my dh has been so busy tiling our house and has nearly finsihed the hall way just will be so much easier to clean muddy paw prints off ! 

off to visit family tomorrow, nan, grandad, sisters and nephews as i don't think i will be able to fit it in otherwise, 
we are so hoping to spend xmas just us as it will be our 5th xmas together so would be nice to finally spend it how we want too  

Sending lots of wonderful good news vibes to all of you having your 1st scans soon, thinking of you, 

love Sara xxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Jo - I'm not likely to get the chance to log on again later so wanted to wish you all the best for your scan tomorrow!!  Let us know how it goes and how many you have in there!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh wow Jo didn't realise it was tomorrow your scan , hope all goes well sending you loads of sticky vibes and hope you have some wonderful news on your return keeping everything crossed for you 

love Sara xxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Wow so much to catch up on!!!  

NikkiQ - Wonderful news, you must be on   what a wonderful Xmas present for you both!!!

Sara - Glad your kitty is back and on the mend, its never ending with pets!

Lizzylou - I just pm'd you and forgot to say I'm so sorry about your cat, I've got three cats and they mean the world to me, I think you have to do whats best for the cat and take advise from the vet, if he is already blind in that eye and is happy enough then go ahead with the op I say, but again its your choice, thinking of you  

Me - When are you testing? Take it easy, the TWW is hell isn't it but relax and think  

Lou - The Prof Winston programme was really hard to watch, those two women have got such strength I was amazed, when I saw the twins at the end I was so pleased for them! I dread to think how much money they had spent especially with two cycles at ARGC, but they got their dream. As for the midwife, what a lovely lady, it must be so hard for her to deliver other people's babies every day and be in her situation, I admire her for carrying on. You will be fine this next cycle, don't worry about your eggies, Renate and the acu will help I'm sure!!  

Helen, Cassis and Emma - Big hugs to all of you!  

Well girls it D day tomorrow, by 3pm we will know if everything is OK and how many!!!! Arghhhhhhh!!!!  

I will log on asap to let you all know, but providing its good news were going to see Madness at Wembley tomorrow night!! Going to bust some moves to Baggy Trousers!!!  

Jo
xx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

jo good luck for tomorrow 
nikkiq make sure you look after yourself get hub to do it all ha ha
lizzylou really hope your OK no mater what you decide it will be the right decision but make sure you look after yourselves wont you
to  all the rest of you just sending you a thought and a hug 
i should test 27th but as its totally natural I'm sure ill no by Xmas day well am 1/2 way through the wk wait and it wont to bad but am sure this week will go much slower any way good luck and wishes to you all


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning  

Jo - just wanted to wish you well for your scan today  - looking forward to hearing your news. I also hope you have a great time at the Madness concert.

My friend just gave me the Jan issue of Easy Living magazine and there's a good article about IF, written from the perspective of someone who knows how it feels. It made me realise how seldom it seems to be dealt with in mags - all you hear about is which celeb is having what, and the trials/rewards of motherhood (don't get me wrong, I appreciate most of their readers will identify with the latter more readily) so it was nice to read and I think it had given my friend 'food for thought.'

I'm having a 'low' at the moment. I'm useless when I'm not at work. I just seem to get really depressed and tearful. I went to get my hair cut yesterday to perk me up a bit and have ended up with a lop-sided bob so I've got to go back today to get it 'fixed' - not quite the idea! Sorry to be so downbeat - it's just that you're the only ones who understand. I've got to phone my MIL (she left a message) and I'm worried to do so as she can be the queen of tactless comments and I'm rather afraid of what I might say in return!

Lou x


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hallo everyone

I am in Lou's gang in that i feel really down. No tx plans at the moment, which doesn't help. A few wild ideas, but nothing definate.

Lou don't be down, its not long until your next cycle, its not like you're doing nothing, not like me!

I am so pleased that we have had success on this board but I feel very left out especially as I am not sure what we are going to do next.

Moan, moan, moan. I just want it to be the new year and to have some firm plans in place. But i don't know whether to have another IUI when i have had 3 fail?

i am going to sort out acupuncture in the new year - its not quite an IVF cycle, but its a start!

hope you are all feeling jollier than me and looking forward to Christmas!

Kitty xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh Lou and Kitty I am so sorry to hear that you are both down!!!  

It somehow seems easier said that done but please try to remain pos.  I have always maintained the thought that persistance will pay eventually off!! It did in my case (although i still have a loong long way to go!!)
Lou I have pm'd you I expect you are at the hairddressers again I hope its ok this time!!!

Kitty, have you not got any frozen embies left, both my pgs were a result of FET!!  If not then i would personally give ivf another go if you can afford it both emotionally and financially!!! It is rare that the first go works and sometimes the first go is either trial and error or just your body getting used to everything!! It took four goes before i had my first pg and then i m/c, on my next go i got a BFP again and it feels much more secure this time, i kept telling myself that my body was getting a bit more prepared each time!! Whether that is true or not i dont know for sure, but it def helped me cope with it all!!

I hope you manage to get through xmas, try and indulge yourself in all the treats and hopefully 2007 will be the year    

Chin up girls i will be thinking of you and if you need anything then remeber we are always here!!
lizzy 

p.s kitty i see that you are unexplained, i personally think there must be a reason for everything, have you had the blood test done for clotting and immune etc etc had Dh been fully checked out??


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey, I'm feeling better already - have just opened the Christmas Thorntons (boy, am I going to be in trouble when dh gets home ) and have eaten 5 in one sitting...yummy yum... I NEED them, you understand...            

Hugs to you all!

Lou xx


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Lou, i like your style.  My mind is in fact turning towards a nice bottle of wine, DH had his xmas do last night and is still suffering so i won't even have to share it!

oh dear - maybe not the best pre-conception healthy "body is a temple" way of thinking.....but there's always the new year for that!

Kitty xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

have just logged on hoping to see how you got on Jo!!

Hope all is ok!

keep us posted

lizzy


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Evening girls
Lou and kitty I hope you are both feeling a bit more cheerful. Chocolate and wine are both great healers!!!  Seriously, lou you are probably feeling a bit wierd as you are not working after such a stretch at full pelt in the run up to christmas term end so try and relax. How about a massage or swimming to try and relax? The clinic at sevenoaks does massage.  I can't talk - perhaps I should take my own advice and chill out a bit??!  Are you ok for fri - I have pm'd you?
Jo - anxious to hear about your scan hun - please tell all...  (sorry no smileys from blackberry)
Well for me, I am making most of no tx and enjoying xmas drinks!!  Out again tonight and tomorrow but at home friday so will log in then.
Speak soon, take care all
Love Hxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning 

I've booked a facial on your advice, Helen. Hopefully, that'll calm me down a bit!! I'm definitely up for Friday - I did reply to your PM but maybe you didn't get it  I think Lizzylou is going to join us too (hooray) so we'd better avoid the Humphrey Bean as that's actually a pub and will be smoky. Shall we try Cafe Nero (station end of the High Street, near-ish Mc Donalds) - it might be busy but we can always try elsewhere once we've met up. What do you think? Can anyone else come? Having said that, I do appreciate that it's a pretty busy time and not everyone is a 'part-timer' like myself 

Jo - really thinking of you and hoping all is well 

love Lou xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning girls ~ just popping on to see how Jo is i am worrying but i hope it's just she was busy and went to her madness concert   
Thinking of you Jo    
Hello to you all, hope your not too busy rushing around the shops or anything, it's only one day and they will make it half price the next day ~ what am i like   i am saving all my xmas money to buy a semi pro camera you know the old fashioned looking ones' i can't wait but havent a clue what is a good one hope there will be a good camera sale, 
Helen, Lou & Lizzylou enjoy your xmas meet up  sorry i won't be able to join you  

Lizzylou so so pleased your kitty is home and doing well  ah bless his heart would love to meet him one day, when is your scan sweetheart ?? 

right gotta get Libby out speak soon 
Sara xxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Sara

its so good to hear from you !! My scan is on 29th Dec seems ages away and far worse than the 2ww, although I never thought that would be poss!!!

Glad you are ok, are you looking forward to Xmas!!?

hope everyone else is ok, Jo hope all is alright, am getting worried hun!!

Take care and keep me out of my boredom today  

lizzy


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello everyone! 

Sorry haven't posted lately - it's been quite hectic and to tell the truth like Lou and Kitty I've also been feeling quite down about it all.  We have our NHS appt at Chaucer early Jan and I'm really trying to focus on that but it feels like ages since our last IUI now.  Also found the Robert Winston prog quite depressing this week.  Like you Lou am taking comfort from chocolate - a great big tin of chocs in fact!!

NikkiQ - Many congratulations to you - that's fantastic news and it's so lovely to hear of all these recent successes    Hope you have a happy and relaxing Christmas.

Jo - Was thinking of you yest afternoon.  So hope it all went well and I look forward to hearing from you.

Helen, Lizzylou and Lou - I look forward to seeing you all tomorrow afternoon.  What are the plans?  

Sara - Thanks for getting our next meet all booked up - please count me in.

Take care all.

Cassis x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I think Helen might be travelling again and unable to log on (sorry if that's rubbish, Helen ) so shall I make an 'executive decision' and say that we'll meet at Cafe Nero in Tonbridge High Street at 3pm tomorrow? I'm pretty certain that's what it's called but I'm thinking of the big italian coffee chain opposite Monsoon in the High Street. It might be quite busy but if we meet there, we can always go on elsewhere. At the moment, it sounds like it's me, Helen, Cassis and Lizzylou but anyone is most welcome to join us - let us know so we don't wander off without you if it's full!

Jo - are you alright, hun? You're making us nervous...  

Lou x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Sorry, sorry I've kept you all waiting, we never got back from the Madness concert until 1.30am and then I was out again at 11am this morning!! 

Anyway, there's definately one in there!! Lovely little heartbeat going like the clappers, all the measurements were taken and the scan lady said that everything is on track and absolutely fine!!!   Its such a relief and we had a lovely day, we had dinner at Wagamamas (my favourite) and then the concert was amazing, we danced all night!! My back is suffering for it today but it was worth it!!!  


Lou, Kitty and Cassis - Sorry your both feeling so down, take care  

Lou - Your a naughty girl eating the chrimbo chocs, however this is what I have eaten out of our chrimbo stash .................... 2 x pringles, 1 (large) box Lindt truffles, cashew nuts and popcorn!!   Hubby doesn't know yet, I just replaced them without him seeing!!!!! 

I'm so tired this evening, I've only just come back in from the cinema, went to see The Holiday, a complete cheesy chick flick but it was good!! 

Love and hugs to everyone I've not mentioned!

Jo
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow wonderful news Jo we was all so worried as we hadn't heard ..phew what lovely news, 

Nikki also sends her best to you, she is having a little break from the boards but will be joining us at the meet  !  

you seem to be a busy bee Jo, don't go telling your mum  



sara xxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello again!

Fab news Jo - that's so lovely to hear.  What a lovely special Christmas it's going to be - enjoy it all!  Were they able to give you a due date too?

Lou - Thanks for making the executive decision - looking forward to seeing you tomorrow afternoon.

Off out for dinner tonight so best go try make myself look beautiful... you can imagine what a lovely response (not!!) dh would give to that!!  Charming!!

Cassis x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi girls
Sorry to have been absent - have been busy with christmas drinks!!
Lou - don't think I got your pm - I had only heard from lizzlou. Thanks for organising us though, 3pm at cafe nero it is!  I didn't realise humphry bean was a pub (oops).
Jo - great to hear from you and what great news - so happy for you and DH. Hopefully you can relax now and enjou the rest of pg. 
I am still on my blackberry so will keep this short - looking forward to seeing some of you tomorrow and hello to everyone else _ will do more personals when I have proper keyboard and screen!
Love Helen


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Yippee Jo! So good to hear that all is well - what an exciting 2007 to look forward to!

Lou x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't posted for a little while ... I have to confess that I have been suffering from the same "down" feelings.  I think it is the time of year when you reflect over what has happened over the last 12 months and it hasn't necessarily all been good ....  Anyway, enough of that sadness!

Big congratulations to NikkiQ for your fantastic  .  What a fantastic Christmas present for you and DH.  When is your scan?

Jo - such wonderful news to hear about your scan yesterday.  You must be thrilled.  Look after yourself and the little bean.

Sara - glad your furry friends are on the mend.  What a horrendous time for you to have such huge vets bills    

Lou, Kitty and Cassis: I totally understand how you are feeling and send you big hugs.  Let's hope we are all cheered up in the new year with great results.

Sharon - good luck for your test on 27th.  At least you have Christmas to distract you from the dreaded 2ww.  Hope you are not finding it too tough.  Not long now ... Sending you lots of sticky vibes    

Helen - I am sorry but I won't be able to join the meet tomorrow which is such a shame    I could certainly do with cheering up and talking to my fellow FFs who understand how I am feeling.

Anyway, must dash and start to wrap some presents and make sure I have got everything

Hugs to everyone

Emma
xx


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hallo everyone

well this will be my last post until after xmas as no computer at home!

just to say that i hope that you all have a lovely Christmas. So sorry i can't make the meet this afternoon but somehow i don't think my mum would be impressed if i missed her 70th birthday meal!  

it is a shame as i would also like the reassurance that comes from being with other people who understand what i have been through this year. the disappointment of my IVF BFN seems to have really come out in the past couple of days, i don't understand why really.  DH finds it difficult to understand as his view is that its all in the past and i should look to the future. obviously it is, but sometimes sweeping what i feel about it under the carpet doesn't make those feelings go away, it makes it worse.

i am actually getting keen to have more tx at SEFC, although we can't afford it and DH wants to try london. but he is not the one trying to fit tx into his everyday life and yet still ensure that i will be able to have at least a short holiday sometime in 2007!! i feel i have  a bit more knowledge about things than i did on my last go and would ask for different things this time.

anyway i am sorry to be gloomy and i look forward to the new year meet.  I am looking forward to a new year, and drawing a line under 2006 (well, it wasn't all bad - making new friends on here has been great!)

love Kitty xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Kitty ~ Just wanted to wish you a very happy christmas & well earned break from work, enjoy i really hope 2007 brings you your dream, , 
at the meet in Jan we can all took about things openly that feels so much better, sure after you have meet us all and had a good chat about clinics treatments etc you will walk away feeling different i know i did, 

Enjoy your mum's 70th wow have a lovely meal ! 

Sara xxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

just a quick message to say that i prob wont make it today. It is just so mad everywhere with traffic and nowhere to park, that i am stupidly worried that i will come all that way I wont be able to park!!!

Sorry to be a compplete pain but i think i will wait til jan when it has all quietened down a bit. Im not too great in crowded places either and im felling quite crap too!

Ok enough of the excuses lizzylou, hope you have a great time and see you jan 20th

Lizzylou 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Don't worry, hun. It's a long way to come and I know what you mean about the traffic!  Take care and look forward to seeing you in Jan,

Lou x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just popped on to say I won't be online tomorrow or Xmas day, got family coming down so will be busy busy busy!!!

*  HAVE A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS LOVELY SEFC LADIES! *

Eat, drink and be naughty with the chocolates!!!

Jo
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ah bless your heart lovely message Jo !

You & Dh certainly have got your present early this year  hope you also have something to unwrap !

I also want to wish all you lovley ladies a wonderful restful christmas and really do hope that 2007 will be a record year of BFP's   




























Love to you all


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello all!

First time I've logged in for a while... and shock horror... found us a good way down the second page!!  So a quick posting to bump us up to the first page.

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas.

Thinking especially of Sharon at the mo cos have a feeling you testing round about now.  Really really hope it's good news for you.

Also to Lizzylou and NikkiQ - am I right in thinking you both have your scans tomorrow.  Hope all goes well and really look forward to hearing your news.

Hope everyone else is well - am looking forward to our next meet - not long now!

Cassis x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello ladies

I hope you all had good relaxing Christmases.....

Just popped onto say good luck to LizzyLou and NikkiQ with your scans tomorrow. Let us know how you get on and how many you each have in there!!! 

Sharon how did you get on??  Thinking of you    

Hello to everyone else.  Kitty, Lou, Cassis, I hope you are all feeling a little more cheerful with 2006 nearly finished and the prospect of 2007 and all that it may bring nearly here.  I have a feeling 2007 will be our year on this thread and we will all achieve our BFPs.  

I still haven't received a letter from the clinic about the move - has anyone else??  I did get the surprise on 23rd of a bill for our follow up consultation though which was a bit of a shocker  . Wasn't expecting that.  I phoned and unfortunately no-one is available to discuss acounts until the 2nd January so I still have not confirmed its a mistake.   

The last of my Christmas guests has now gone and we are rushing around to prepare for the New Year guests who are arriving this afternoon so had better go and give DH a hand!

Love to all,
H xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

I hope you all had a nice Xmas.

Helen and cassis thanks for wishing me luck for tom, i am really nervous and have slowly been making myself go insane!!! I have been having really bad af cramps, dull aches, shooting pains, pains in my right ovary and this morning when i sneezed it felt as though my ovary had burst, i was in so much pain!!

I have been driving myself ( and DH) mad with all my crazy theories............latest one is "what if its a cyst and not a baby" as i read in the leaflet that comes with the HPT that ovarian cysts can give misleading results with a HPT...yep finally gone ga ga!!!  

Only tom will tell and so far no bleeding and lots of sickness (really horrid like permanent hangover) so they are good signs. 

Hope you are ok NikkiQ and good luck for tom, what time is your scan i may see you there ( i will be the crazy lady with a sick bag )

Me! I hope you have some good news for us??  

Well a happy new year to you all!!! I will log on tom with hopefullY!!!!!! good news 

Take care and may all your dreams come true in 2007!!!

lizzylou


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Just a quick message to wish you all a wonderful new year ~ really really hope this year is your year and there will be sefc babies meets in the near future !!      

thinking of you all, 

Good luck scan ladies !   

Love Sara xxx


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello girls - Happy Christmas and New Year to you all and wishing that all your dreams come true in 2007 xxx


Good luck with your scan tomorrow LizzyLou.  They gave me the wrong info. re my scan - it won't be until mid Jan - I thought it was quite early when they booked it.  I wish is was tomorrow - like you I keep getting lower back cramps and pains in my ovaries which feel like AF pains.  Christmas was really busy and probably over did it.

Kitty - so sorry to hear you're feeling low - re. DH, men deal with these things so differently - they really can put things behind them and move on it's just the way they're made - often all we really need to hear is that it's totally okay to feel emotional and low. Empathy and a hug go a long long way which is why this site is so amazing - so a big hug to you and remember that it's okay to feel the way you do - it's very tough for you and so many other people out there.  As I always say I think you are all incredibly brave and I hope and pray that next year your wishes come true.

Love and hugs to you all and thank you for your lovely messages

NikkiQ


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

[move][size=30pt]OMG ITS TWINS!!!!!


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

p.s cannot believe i have finally got a ticker and worked out how to make sentences bigger and diff colour , move etc etc what an achievement!!!


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Lizzylou...   Twins... what fantastic news... you must be on  ... that is so lovely.  Congratulations to you!  When are you due?  You and Jo must be very close together with your due dates.  Look after yourself.

Cassis x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't posted for ages. I have just got out of my sick bed where I have been with a chest infection since Christmas Day to see how Lizzylou got on today.    HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  That is such wonderful news.  You must be thrilled.  Congrats on working out how to do big sentences that move even though you are carrying twins. (I still can't!!)  No wonder you feel sick, you poor thing.  Look after yourself and rest while you can.

Am off back to bed now

Hugs and babydust to you all for a happy, peaceful and fertile 2007

Emma
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG AMAZING LIZZY LOU !! CONGRATS  

















So thrilled for you both !!

love Sara xxx

Emma you poor thing poorl over christmas,  hoping you get better soon sweetheart


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Lizzylou - logging on just to find out how you got on - OMG what wonderful news - many congratulations, what fantastic news. No wonder you are getting pains and cramps with two in there!!!
Emma - hope you feel better soon love, take care of yourself. 
Gosh I'm off to bed really pleased for you Lizzylou!
Love to you all
Helen xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

OMG!!!!! Congratulations Lizzylou!!!!! I had a funny feeling that it might be twins, you know   You must be SOOOOOOOO excited. What a fab way to start 2007! I've just got back from our anniversary break in Edinburgh (which was lovely!) and couldn't be greeted with better news. Go girl!

Love Louise xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi - me again. Only a quick post last night as I was knackered from the journey. Sorry I've been AWOL for a while - you know what it's like at this time of year! I can't remember if I told you this but I ended up having a bit of a set-to with my in-laws just before xmas (great timing!) As you know, I was feeling a bit low and the last thing I needed was to hear their unbelievably insensitive comments again (sample this time: having children can put pressure on marriages and split couples up - err, what about the strain of not having them  , there's no point getting upset about it   ) Basically, I was p*ssed off with sitting there listening to such crap so I told them exactly what it feels like in our position and how their comments have made us feel awful - that went down well... Still, I think it was about time I said it 

Christmas itself was better than I expected. They were understandably wary of me and we all pretended nothing had happened (in the grand English tradition) but it was a massive relief to leave it all behind and disappear to Edinburgh!!

I have been soooo unhealthy and have been drinking FAR too much when I'm supposed to be starting up mid-Jan. There will be a complete ban after tonight but I'm not sure whether that'll make much difference to my liver in time - Renate will not be pleased! I'm doing the acupuncture this time but what else do you recommend? I'm tempted to ask about the baby aspirin (do I start that from stimming?) and do the protein/hot water bottle thing through stimming. I suspect my prob is with egg/embryo quality rather than implantation - not sure what I can really do about that - if anything.

After congratulating you, Lizzylou, I remembered that this BFP is after a FET so that's doubly amazing!! The odds of twins with FET can't be that high so how fantastic - and what an inspiration you are. I was telling my dh about it last night and he said (very wisely I thought) that it goes to show that anything can happen and that I mustn't get downcast and try to interpret everything.

Emma - poor you with a chest infection! I really hope you're feeling better now 

Well, finally, I wish you all a very happy new year and my special wish is that our little group will transform into an online ante-natal group before very long 

lol,

Lou xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Lou

so sorry to heer about your run in with your in laws, but its about time you said something!!! Good on you girl!!!! My mum used to say "why do you want kids for your a teacher now!!!"  and stuff like well "you just got your mortgage now you cant have kids too"  i just remember crying all over my dinner once and then wondering if she ever noticed. She also used to bleat on about her friends daughter who had ivf 5 times and it never worked i found out her friend is now in her late fifties.........mmm i think technology has changed somewhat"""""""!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyhow good for you dont look back and good for you drinking etc etc it sounds like you needed it to help you relax!

I did not do anything majorly healthy this time i did cut out drink totally and try to eat a bit healtheir i cut out tea too but i dont think it made any difference you know!!! loads would beg to differ but i think its time when its your time if you know what i mean!!!

as for your egg quality you can improve that with vits i think i will look in my zita west book i think its dha or something! here goes, she recommends a good daily multivitamin, i would use the sanatagon pro natal if you are going to take baby aspirin as pregnacare had vit k in! however if you do not use aspririn then use pregancare as it has selenium in! 

Vit c, e, zinc, magnesium, selenium and vit a have been shown to improve fert rates according to good ole zita!!!so make sure those are all in the vit, or take them sep!

Make sure DH has no hot baths, drinks no alchohol and wears loose pants, stuff him full of zinc and vit e too. I did this with my DH and his sperm quality was so much better than the time before that Mr R kept going on about using him as a donor!!!!!!

good luck lou and try not to be down hopefully this time you will see great improvements, are you doing icsi?

Emma sorry you have not been well hope you are better now!!! take care of yourself

Love to evryone else and thanks for the lovely messages everyone has sent me!!!

love lizzylou


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thank you for your kind wishes.  Sadly, I am still very poorly and will probably start the New Year off by going back to the doctors.  I want to get well so that we can start tx again in late Jan!!!  I have run out of Benylin so my DP has gone to get some more.

Lou - well done you for getting your frustration off your chest. I do hope that you will find things improve and your outlaws will begin to understand what you (and all of us!) are going through.   

Anyway, i just want to wish you all a very happy, healthy, peaceful and hopefully pg 2007.

Love and hugs to you all

Emma
xxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

*LIZZYLOU I KNEW IT WOULD BE TWINS!!! FANTASTIC!!!*

Dunno why but I had a feeling on Friday morning it would be twins Lizzy, I'm so thrilled for you, as for the sneezing pain, I get that everytime I sneeze it does hurt doesn't it!!!  Don't know whether I told you this but I've got a twin brother, we had the most fantastic birthday parties when we were kiddies, loads of people and a massive half pink and half blue birthday cake!!! 

Emma - Sorry your so poorly, hope you feel better soon, I've been poorly to over the last three days, terrible sore throat and earache, felt quite rough actually, got to force myself to go out this evening with my J20's!!!

All the other girls - Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and ate lots of naughty food and drank loads of booze!!!

Have wonderful New Year and I truly hope that 2007 brings everything that we all wish for!!

Jo
xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Just wanted to pop in and say....................

[size=30pt]HAPPY NEW YEAR[/size]

LETS HOPE THAT 2007 WILL BRING EVERYONE THEIR DREAMS!!!!

LIZZYLOU
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Girls ! 

Happy New Year ! 

I am so tired just got back from taking my nephew back, we had my friend & her boyfriend over for drinks and dinner, but we held the a little party for charlie my nephew as he didn't understand what NYE was he had great fun it was so lovley, 

My friends didn't go till 3am then i got to bed Charlie was up at 7am so think i will have a nap in a minute also my new diet started today it means no Caffeine  or carbs going ok so far    

Not long to the 2nd Meet hey ! 
Cassis not long till your appointment wishing you lots of luck, NikkiQ Goodluck for your scan  

Emma sweetheart here's a gentle hug hoping your feeling a tad better !  
Lou ~ Hope you enjoyed your last     ,  On my cycle i followed what Zita west suggest by having 75g of protein, a glass of SS milk in the morning one in the evening and lots of water it seemed to do the trick will not quite but i go good eggs but on the other hand was my 1st go so don't know if it helped or not, 
I think it helped me being in control of something if you know what i mean , 

Right off for that nap   
Sara xxxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Wishing everyone and their families a happy and healthy 2007.  Here's to us all achieving our dreams and BFPs in the coming 12 months.

Lou - can I join you in the over-indulged over the past 2 weeks club and the abstinence from  now on before treatment in mid Jan?  We've been to the bottle bank twice already over the holiday period (not just DH and I drinking I hasten to add - we've had non stop visitors since 22nd Dec, but have definitely contributed to the glass mountain) and need to go again now after last night!  We all finally fell into bed at 5.30 this morning and I was up again before 9 to feed the cats so feeling very tired now.  DH has gone to drop the last of the guests off at Gatwick so may take the opportunity to have a bit of a snooze! Its going to be hard going back to work and not being able to come home to a glass of wine to unwind. With tx just around the corner there's no time for a weaning off period, I'm just going to have to go cold turkey!  Perhaps we  can start a private support group  to keep us off the bottle! Good for you for finally saying something to MIL - she has been so cruel to you and DH - you both deserve a medal for not saying something earlier.  Hopefully she will think twice before opening her mouth in the future!!  Glad to hear you had a lovely time in Edinburgh.

Emma - hope the chest gets better soon - look after yourself.  

Cassis - good luck with your app at Canterbury - I think its this week?? 

Right - I need to go an sort the house out before I have a nap - its looking like a bomb has hit it!

Jo, Sara, Nikki, NikkiQ (goodluck with the scan), LizzyLou, Kitty, Springbride and everyone else hello.  I'm looking forward to seeing many of you on 20th.  Do we know who is definitely coming?

Helen xxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

[fly]Happy New Year to all of you![/fly]

Have also just learnt how to change colour, make the writing bigger and make it move... technological progress for 2007 indeed!!

Wishing you all every happiness for 2007 and hoping that all your dreams come true and that this thread is going to see many many more  s. As some of you have already said, it would be so great to see our get-togethers become ante-natal and post-natal coffee mornings - I really really hope so.

Looking forward to seeing you on the 20th.

Cassis x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh cassis that was clever i have only managed to get it to move one way and that took me and DH forever! 

I thought i would tell you something funny about last night. We decided to tell my friend and her DH about our news as i did not want them to think i was a grumpy old cow! Anyhow when we told them they were delighted, but they said "oh we thought you were gonna tell us that you had had a boob job done for Xmas" as they both thought i had gotten rather large in that department!!!    

My God what are they gonna think at school!!!!!??   

I will leave that one with you

happy new year again!!!

Lizzylou


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

LizzyLou     

Well done cassis on your new skill & Lizzy wow you lot are getting too clever for me  

Sara xx

List as i have it so far, : 

Lizzylou 
Helen
Cassis
Nikki 
Sara
Emma
Lou 
Jo 
Sharon (me) 
Kitty
............ Really sorry if i have missed anyone   ...  if so just let us know ! 

Sara xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Evening girls!

Lizzylou - the 'boob job' story had me in stitches!! Better wear one hell of a baggy jumper on Wednesday  Are you going to be OK at school if you're feeling sick? Don't push yourself too hard  Thanks for your advice too - yep, I'm doing ICSI again 

Helen - I'm definitely joining you in going 'cold turkey.' Alcohol stops NOW as does eating complete crap. What a cheery soul I'm gonna be without my daily wine fix  Sara - which diet are you doing? I spotted your new ticker - super good luck with it. I thought I'd cleared the house of chocolate (by eating it all  ) and my Mum's just brought me some more - noooooooooo

Cassis - Good luck with your appointment and well done on your wizzo computer skills - I'm impressed!!  I can't work out how to do moving colourful captions yet.

Emma - Poor you, hun. I really hope you're feeling much better soon. Sending you big  . When are you hoping to start tx again?

Jo - How are you getting on? How many weeks are you now? Any sign of the sickness easing?

Hi Kitty - I'm guessing you'll be back online tomorrow so here's hoping you had the nice lie-ins and relaxation you planned over xmas! Have you come to any conclusions about what to do next?

NikkiQ - Good luck with your scan! How are you feeling? 

Does anyone know when we can find out if the new clinic is up and running as planned?

Love Lou xx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Good morning!

Just to say thank you to you for all your good wishes re appointment.  We're off there on Fri - will let you know how it goes.

Lou and Helen - Feel I too have to join you in the healthy campaign too - the wine and chocolate diet is probably not the best.  In fact I'm off for a swim this morning - that'll make me feel better!!

Emma - How are you feeling now?  Hope you on the mend - look after yourself.

Sara - How are you doing on your healthy campaign too?  Look forward to catching up with you again at our next meet.

Lizzylou - Your boob-job story did make me laugh!  As Lou says big baggy jumpers are the way forward!!

Jo - How are you doing?  How's the sickness?  

Sharon - Thinking about you too.  Hope you doing ok.

Well must go get ready for that swim - these delaying tactics are no good  !!  See you all soon.

Cassis x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Morning all

Lou - the ansa to your question is..i have no idea how I am gonna cope when back at school!!!! I cannot cope with laying in bed all day being waited on hand and foot by DH. the sickness is so bad and i have tried almost everything. i was crying yesterday as it was so bad!!! Its like the worst hangover form hell, or like a sickness bug just before you are abouts to be sick the whole time with no relief!!!

Ems-hope you are feeling better now good to get all the bugs out if the way now b4 you start treatment!!

ME! - how are you have you got good news 4 us?

Helen and Cassis-good luck on your health diet, swimming is great cassis i did loads but then gave up as never went during my 2ww incase of infection and as i spent a total of 2.5 months on the 2ww it became a rather expenseive swim when i went to my health club!!  be healthy but dont beat yourself up too much as i personally think that does more harm than good

cant wait til out next meet, i may spend more time in the loo than at the table  but all the same it will be great!!!
good luck with appointments!!!! 
lizzylou
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

lizzylou said:


> Lou - the ansa to your question is..i have no idea how I am gonna cope when back at school!!!! I cannot cope with laying in bed all day being waited on hand and foot by DH. the sickness is so bad and i have tried almost everything. i was crying yesterday as it was so bad!!! Its like the worst hangover form hell, or like a sickness bug just before you are abouts to be sick the whole time with no relief!!!


Things that may help:

Sea sickness wrist bands
Acupuncture
Ginger tea
Hypnotherapy

xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Drownedgirl

Thanks for the advice i am wearing the seabands non stop and they do nothing sadly, I have also got ginger ale, ginger tea, biscuits, ginger bloody everything etc etc and just the thought of it makes me sick. I am eating little and often and have tried almost everything except acupuncture, i may have to try it although i really hate needles and dont wanna stress myself out!!!

I have called the doc to see if he has any advice and am awaiting his call. I feel so guilty moaning as i feel i am one of the lucky ones but its truely awful and i am beside myself!! (sorry guys)

thanks once again but what i really want (like all of us) is a crystal ball that says from tom onwards the sickness will go!!!!    anyone?

take care

Lizzy


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

lizzylou said:


> ...have tried almost everything except acupuncture, i may have to try it although i really hate needles and dont wanna stress myself out!!!


It's not needles like an injection, if that helps.. think about a session of hypnotherapy, maybe? Are you actually being sick, or just feeling?

xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Lizzylou, I'm going to be your mother now! Don't even think about going back to work if you're feeling that rough. You've been such a trooper in the past, hardly taking any time off through some really hideous times so I think you 100% deserve to take some now   Let's face it, you wouldn't be the first expectant lady to do this...and you've got double the pregnancy hormones!!!

Right, I've said my piece  Ta, ta,

love Lou xx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Afternoon all!

Hope everyone is OK.  I do hope that the sickness passes Lizzylou.  The only thing that I can think of is a friend of mine said that she found drinking lemon juice in hot water (yuk!) or just smelling lemon juice made a big difference to her and the whole ginger thing was a waste of time; maybe it's worth a go.  I agree with Lou that you shouldn't go back to school if you are as poorly as you say you are.  You will regret it if you don't look after yourself in these early weeks after all you have gone through.  I don't mean to sound horrible - just trying to look after you.  How many mums have you got now!!!!   

Thank you for your kind get well wishes.  As for me, well, I am still house bound (since Christmas Eve and it's driving me   ), coughing like mad and croaking like a smoke at least 100 a day!!  I am seeing Renate tomorrow afternoon so maybe that will help to get things going again.  Is anyone else going this week?  I plan to start tx in about 2 weeks so I really want to get well.  When is everyone else starting again?  I seem to remember that there will be about 3 or 4 of us at the same time ...    Cassis - good luck for Friday. 

I hope that everyone is sticking to their healthy new year resolutions!!!

I have no news about the clinic's move - anyone else got any info to share?  It would be nice to know when they are moving and where the next tx will be!! 

Anyway, am off to have some more hot lemon and honey. 

Hugs and love to you all

Emma
xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

EmmaL said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Hope everyone is OK. I do hope that the sickness passes Lizzylou. The only thing that I can think of is a friend of mine said that she found drinking lemon juice in hot water (yuk!) or just smelling lemon juice made a big difference to her and the whole ginger thing was a waste of time; maybe it's worth a go. I agree with Lou that you shouldn't go back to school if you are as poorly as you say you are. You will regret it if you don't look after yourself in these early weeks after all you have gone through. I don't mean to sound horrible - just trying to look after you. How many mums have you got now!!!!
> 
> ...


PS I have just looked on the SEFC website and it just says they are moving early in 2007 but do not have a definite date and to call the Clinic Secretary before any appointments to confirm where they are!


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Mr R said to me that they are starting the week of the 15th and to call him then to book a scan!

They are having their inspection on the 8th of Jan!!

this may well change but it seems to be the latest date. If you are reading Mr R or anyone from the clinic........let us know!!!!!!!

Lizzy


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

I just phoned the clinic - I managed to get a temporary number for anyone else who wants to call - 07918 603036. It seems they are hoping to open on 15th. As my AF is due on 12th its likely that I will have to wait until Feb to start tx again! I am absolutely gutted!  I have worked everything around for a Jan tx, keeping diary clear for vital weeks and just got myself mentally in gear for it. I know others of you were due to start about the same time as me so not sure how this will affect you. I will log on again properly later from home. Am writing this from my blackberry as I don't use FF website from work but just wanted to let you know. 
Love H x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

well what a day its been!!! I woke up to find my head permantley down the loo this a.m, i could fight it no longer!!! (its only the third time of actually being sick, but its the nausea thats killing me!!) My DH was busy downstairs making me some toast and shouting up the stairs "are you alright?" I felt like saying (if i were able to of course!!!) "what does it bloody sound like?" 

Anyhow i had some toast and managed to scrape myself off to work, we had no kids today     so just sat through a really boring staff meeting and munched ginger nuts and salt and vinegar crisps throughout!!! hey what a healthy babies i will have they will probably come out GINGER!!!   see my sense of humour hasn't failed yet........not!!! 

Anyhow felt sooooooooooo rough at the end of the day i just had to tell my head that i was pg, he was really pleased (prob to get rid of me soon ) but i hope he did not miss why i was telling him. i.e. i will prob have to have some time off........and soon!!!  

Anyhow hope you are all ok, i got the kids back tom, i think it will be my TA doing most of the work whilst i munch in the corner, the kids will prob think its so unfair we have to eat fruit when our teacher can eat biccies and crisps all day long!!! 

Helen thanks for the number, Mr R said to me call if any worries but never gave me a number, now i can bug him all day long 

I am so sorry you have to put treatment off, i remember when my cycle was cancelled i felt distraught even though it was only one month delay, it felt like the end of the world, but look at me ......everything happens for a reason!!!!!!!!! 

I have become friendly with another girl from SEFC who had her scan on the same day, she is also expecting twins from IUI!!!! Shall i invite her to the meet?

anyhow enough of my ole dribble, hope everyone is feeling positive (she says ) for 2007. i have a great feelign for you all, new year, new clinic, new cycle etc etc plus bodies getting used to what we are putting them through!!!  

take care 

lizzylou
p.s I forgot to say helo to my new Mums emma and Lou


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

If it helps at all with my first pregnancy I had awful nausea through to about 14 weeks and had to work because I was doing agency work at the time (ie. no work, no money). I couldn't face taking anything in for lunch in the mornings and eventually found the best way to deal with it was to get to lunchtime, walk to waitrose and just walk round til i found something, anything!, I could face eating. It turned out to be big bags of skips quite frequently. Anyway my midwife assured me it was only me losing out on nutrients and that my baby would be getting everything he needed. Like a little parasite apparently!

Just keep telling yourself, its a good sign having all those hormones!

Keri -x-


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Evening girlies,

Lizzylou - I'm glad you managed to get through the day and I think it's a v. good idea to have told your Head. My best mate had appalling morning sickness and only ate the worst stuff imaginable and no healthy stuff and my little godson weighed in at 11lb at birth, the healthiest little chap you ever did see  Do invite your new friend to the meet - the more positive stories the better, I think!

Helen - I'm so sorry about your tx. I'm gonna wish af away for you, tell her to b*gger off for a few extra days. I've also been told to phone the new clinic on the 15th, to make an appt to go in and get my Suprecur on the 17th as I'm supposed to start down-regging on the 18th. Looks like it might be tricky getting through!! Dh has got to go to Dubai on business (get him!) and what's the betting that it coincides with me stabbing again, like last time. Still, as long as he's back in time to do his bit  I've begged him to take the day off for the 'fertilisation phonecall' as I'm totally terrified about that bit and don't think I can bear to take the call on my own - think it'll kind of seal my fate one way or t'other 

Emma - Although I wasn't as poorly as you, I went to Renate with a really chesty cough, she stuck a needle in my chest (!) and it really did help - after that, no more hacking away through the night. I've got my fingers crossed that this'll all clear up in time for you to start when you want to   I'm off to see Renate on Friday evening in Meopham - think she might have something to say about my liver again  Still, I've been pretty good for a whole 2 days - no booze, no caffeine and no lardy food  Sara - how's your health drive going? Isn't it hard when it's so cold and dark - I just want to eat comfort food, not lettuce!

Right, off to take the xmas decorations down. Thought I had until Sat but Mum informs me that twelfth night is actually Friday and I can't risk heaping bad luck on us  

Love Lou xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy New Year everyone.  Sorry I've been out of circulation for a while, but it was partly down to wanting a bit of a break from it all, and partly because I've had such a busy Christmas.

Big, big congratulations to lizzylou and Willow Wisp - it's heartening to hear your news.

I was also frustrated at the delay in the new clinic opening up.  I phoned just before Christmas to book my scan for today only to be told that it was likely to be the 15th before it opens.  That means I've got to put things back by a month, just like Helen.  I guess it gives me the opportunity to get seriously fit and healthy again - though I was pretty good over Christmas.  I was very careful over what I ate, went to the gym a few times (best ever time for a 3km run!) and there was only one occasion where I over-indulged on the red wine.

We're thinking of not telling anyone at all about this cycle - what do the rest of you think?  Last time it was supportive to have friends/family in the know, but at the same time we felt so pressured for everything to work.

Katy x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Just wanted to wish those with BFPs all the best, and wish everyone else their dreams for 2007.

Lizzylou, I don't know where abouts you live but there is a complimentary therapy service run at Maidstone hospital on a Monday evening, by a midwife who specialises in complimentary therapies (she is a lecturer at the Univ. of Greenwich and runs the degree course there). She especially specialises in treating morning sickness. The clinic will see anyone in the area - not just those booked at Maidstone.

See http://www.expectancy.co.uk/about.htm

and http://www.expectancy.co.uk/docs/pressreleasemaidstone.pdf

The practitioner who is running the clinic, Denise Tiran, worked as a midwife tutor at Queen Mary's in Sidcup, where I trained as a midwife. I would highly recommend her, so it may be worth seeing if she could give you some help?

Hope you feel better soon.

Love to all.....

Dobby

/links


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Evening ladies, 

Hope that the good news of December rubs off on all of us for the rest of the year. 

Do we have definite info re the clinic and opening times? I am hoping to start in March and know they will be on track my then but thought I had better start planning. 

Take care
M x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

BUMP!!


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi ladies  how are we all?  Its been very quiet on here - are you all taking your Christmas decorations down?  Must be down by midnight tonight I think.

LizzyLou - how are you feeling and how did you cope with the kids back at school? No more boob job comments?! (that did make me laugh!)  I really hope you are feeling a bit better by now..... 

Lou - how are you doing on the no alcohol front?  I've been really good so far, but am struggling a bit tonight.  Its made worse of course by the fact that I'm not likely to have tx now until February  ....  I'm actually OK with that now - have got my head around the idea of waiting a bit longer, I'm sure 4 weeks wiill whizz by and it gives me a bit longer on accupuncture, vits,no caffeine etc, however its a very long time without any drink at all.   Do you think the odd glass of wine would matter?

Jo - how are you doing?  You've been very quiet.  Hope you're enjoying your time at home away from work.  How many weeks are you now?

Emma - how are you feeling?  Better I hope.  Did Renate help at all?

Sara - how are those kitties?  Hope you had a cuddly Christmas with them all.

Cassis - how was the appointment?!  I'd be really interested to hear how you got on - we have still heard nothing  from the clinic either with a written confirmation of our follow up or from Canterbury regarding a date for an appointment there.  I know you had to wait a while for the referral letter - how long did you wait, I recall it was longer than Sara as you  guessed they did it in batches.

hi Dobby - good to hear from you.  How is everything going?

Sharon - haven't heard from you. I guess you are back doing school dinners again now.  Hope you had a good break.  Any news for us? 

Katy - I know what you mean about not telling anyone.  We told no-one at all last time and whilst it was hard to only be able to talk to each other, it was nice not to have any additional pressure.  If it helps, we're not planning to tell anyone about our next tx either - the lack of pressure won over not being able to talk to anyone for us!  When do you think that you will be starting in February?  By my calculations my af will come late in the week commencing 5 Feb - it would be great to be cycle buddies 

NikkiQ, Misky Springbride and Kitty, hello to all of you.

Well ladies - need to get on and get some dinner now.  Have good weekends, looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Don't forget those decorations!

Love Helen xxx


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Happy New Year to you all

Had our scan yesterday which was amazing, despite the BFP test result, no AF, sore boobs and feeling a bit sick I still never believed I was really pregnant until I saw the little heart beat bashing away.  (We only put one back in so it was what we were hoping for).  

Lizzylou congratulations on your two that's such fabulous news.  Re. morning sickness - I know you're not meant to advertise on this site but I've been a reflexologist for over 10 years and one of the areas I specialise in is infact fertility and pregnancy and I know that it can often really help with morning sickness.  I'll try to get to the meet on 20th and we can talk about it then.  If you can't wait that long let we know and we can have a chat.

Katy - re. not telling anyone you're starting a cycle, we told friends we were starting in the New Year but thought we'd sneak one in before Christmas.  I told a few close friends one of whom I bumped in to on one of my bad days at the beginning of the cycle and just burst in to tears when she asked me how I was as I felt dreadful.  It was great not having pressure from friends as they all worry about you so much, but there's nothing they can do, so my advice would be to keep it quiet - you can always chat to us on this site.

Supplement advice.  I took advice from Michael Dooley - a London fertility specialist whose book is called Fit for Fertility.    
For me - Antenatal Forte by Biocare which you can buy in any healthfood shop
For DH - Sellenium 200mcg, Vitamin C (Ester C Complex by Lifetime Vitamins), Vitamin E (E-400 by Lifetime Vitamins), Vitamin A (by HealthAid), Zinc Picolinate (Lifetime Vitamins)
You can get all of these from www.victoriahealth.com or 020 9851 4144
Like Lizzielou's DH, my husbands fertility ended up being very high despite being told previously that it was on the low side.  DHs need to start taking supplements asap as sperm takes over a month to be made - but it's never too late.

Advice after Embryo Transfer from Michael Dooley is:
AVOID caffeine, smoking, alcohol, drugs
AVOID heavy lifting
AVOID strenuous exercise, house working (including vacuuming) - love it!
AVOID bouncing activities - riding, aerobics
AVOID sunbathing (chance would be a fine thing!), hot tubs, saunas, Jacuzzis
AVOID swimming and baths
My advice is to go to bed for at least a couple to 3 days - literally only get up to go to the loo, or put a different DVD on.  Sometimes this is easier said than done but really take it easy - you've invested so much time, heartache and money by this stage you must give it the best chance possible.  Take it really easy for a week with your feet literally up whenever you can.

Wishing you all masses of luck for 2007 particularly for those starting treatment this year.

NikkiQ


/links


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello everyone!

It's very quiet on here at the moment - I hope you're all well and busy enjoying your weekends.

Helen - Thank you for asking about appointment.  It went fine - it was a bit like starting all over again as consultant got to know us and had to assimilate all the info about our treatment history.  Consultant was nice and it seems a friendly unit there like SEFC too.  He agreed that IVF is now the way forward for us and talked us through the way they proceed with tx there, including the dose of drugs I will have.  Not yet sure when we will start cos I have to have a chat with the nurse to plan the timescale and I can't get that appointment booked until the beginning of the week - can't wait to get that next appointment in my diary and get things rolling now.  Will let you know how things progress from there, but to this point it has all been fairly quick - after our referral went off it only took about 2 weeks to receive first letter with initial appointment and that first appointment was just under 2 months from that letter arriving.  It might be worth you phoning clinic at some stage to see if your referral has gone off - but my fingers are crossed that you won't be needing referral appointment if you do your tx next month at SEFC and get that lovely BFP!

NikkiQ - Congratulations on that lovely little heartbeat.  That must be such an amazing sight.  Look after yourself.

Cassis x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Where is everybody??!! 

I hope that you are all OK and haven't come down with dreaded lurgie that I am still suffering with.  I am LOADS better but still cough like mad most of the time.  When I saw Renate she did put some needles in my back near my shoulders which eased my cough but sadly only for a short time.

Helen - sorry to hear that you will not be able to start tx again until February. I think that we will be starting about the same time.  We were going to try for January but I still do not feel anything like well enough to cope and also another month of acupuncture can only be a good thing.  Like you, we were disappointed at first but I think it will also give the clinic time to settle into its new environment too!!!

NikkiQ - congratulations on your heartbeat - that must have been a fantastic moment.

Cassis- glad you are on the move again with Chaucer and that you like the clinic; I think that is so important for this kind of tx in particular.  I hope your next appointment is soon.

Katy  - your question about telling or not telling family and friends is a tough one.  Only you and your DH know what is right for you.  Last time we did tell family and very close friends and it was so hard to tell them when it all went horribly wrong for us even though we got our BFP initially.  This time we have decided not to tell anyone and just to keep it to ourselves and of course everyone on here too!!  I think that there are pros and cons for both telling and not telling.

Dobby - great to hear from you.  Are you going to come to the meet on 20th?  It would be lovely to meet you and we did miss you last time.

How is everyone else doing?  Hope you have all had nice weekends; hasn't the weather been soooooo miserable?

Lots of love

Emma
xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

I've already blown it with regards to keeping our next cycle a secret.  I spent yesterday morning with a friend whose husband is suffering from depression and we just got into a very long, deep discussion about different things, including my IVF treatment.  Given all she's going through at the moment it hardly seemed fair to say "it's a secret", but I do still intend to keep it to a more limited group than before.  

Thought I'd give you an update on the clinic, as I walked past at the weekend.  The builders were still working hard at about 7.30pm on Saturday night, so it seems that getting ready for the inspection is all a bit last minute.

Helen - I think I might be slightly ahead of you for next treatment, as I've pencilled in 31 January for a baseline scan.  Thought I would try to phone the clinic this week to see if anyone can accept the booking in advance.  I've got a busy time on at work and need to be really organised at the moment.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

I feel really guilty i havent been posting or keeping upto date with you all, I think as we are taking time out it's hard to be on a fertility board, but the hard part is your all such lovley people i feel i have made such good friends, 

I want you to know if i am not posting or you don't hear from me i am still very much thinking of you all it's just i really do need a break from ttc, keeping my distance from FF will help 

really hope you understand, 
Sending you all the luck,love & baby dust in the world i really hope new clinic means much more bfp's 
  
Speak soon 
Love Sara xxx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hyi all havent read the threads so havent court up will do later just wanted to wish you all a good new year lets hope this is the best ever my treatment didnt work havent been near the computer till today havent felt ready but have to get back to reality so thought id say hi


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies, 

Helen - It's a shame you have to wait the extra 4 weeks before you can start your TX, but I hope the time whizzes by and you will be there before you know it. 

Nikki - Your scan sounds amazing and it must start to feel like it was all worth it. Take care of you and bump!

Katy - It is difficult thinking abut who to tell, I know I went through a similar dilemma and then again when some one is sharing something that is deeply personal to them it is difficult not to think that you 'owe' them the samelevel of confidence. We have decided not to tell family about our tx and have only told a select few friends. For me, it came does to how I felt they would treat us if it failed as I could not stand having pepole walking on egg shells around me. On the other hand you have to be prepared to handle some comments that are made very innocently and can cut quite deep. 

Cassis - really good that you are comfortable with your new clinic. It is soo important in this kind of tx. 

Emma - Hope you are starting to feel better and that you will be ready for your next tx next month. 

Sara - I think we all understand that sometimes we have to keep our distance to protect ourselves. Take your time, know we are her for you when you are ready and enjoy your time no thinking of tx. 

Hope all are well, 
take care

M x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

where is everyone!!!?? we are nearly on page 3 oh er!!!

Thanks to all the girls who have given me advice on morning sickness, i look forward to meeting you at the meet NikkiQ

Katy-with regards to teling people about your treatment, I got to the stage where i thought if i dont tell such and such, then maybe it will work, its enough to drive you crazy! One word of advice is....think carefully about who you tell because when it works then you have got to tell them that you are pg and you may want to keep that to yourself. I have having that prob at the mo, I want to keep it hush for 12 weeks but have told certain people about treatment because its alot to go through just you and DH!
good luck with whatever you decide!

Sara, I really hope you are ok!! I think the break will do you the world of good! keep in touch tho girl!!! I hope you have got my other messages?

Lou how are you finding going back to school? I have had the last two days off but am going back tom!! Not sure what to do about monday as i have got swimming with 10 of them and am sure its a bit of a health and safety risk for all"!!!!

Good luck to all those who are starting treatment when the clinic finally opens, i called today and they are not taking apps til mid of next week! AGH!!! I tried the emergency number today too and the phone was switched off!!! great!!

I am feeling rather awful today, last night i had a really bad fall in the shower and nearly knocked myself unconcious, i was standing washing my hair one minute and then the next i was flat on my back screaming! I banged my head twice and my elbow and knee took the rest of the fall.  I am hoping the bubs are ok the clinic said they would be fine. I ache all over today and have got a really bad headache. i have not fallen in the shower in the 32 years of my bloody life, so why NOW!!!!

anyhow love to evryone and hope to see you at the meet on the 20th


take care and keep us on page one!!! 

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

[fly]SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN POSTING!!![/fly]

How is everyone? I'm sorry I haven't been coming on here to support you all, to tell you the truth I have lost all motivation to do anything, I do come on and read all the posts but I'm so tired and sick I can't muster the energy to post!!!  I haven't even got dressed for the last three days, slobbed around in my dressing gown and watched TV all day, finally got dressed today and did some shopping with my friend which cheered me up!!! 

Well I'm positively busting out of trousers, not because I've got a bump just from eating too much!!!  MS has eased slightly and thats all my news!!

Hope the clinic opens soon so you can all get going again!!! One of my friends is waiting to get going and is desperate to get an appointment, any ideas when they will be open?

Won't do personals today as there is so much to catch up on, but love and hugs to all of you!!! 

Jo
xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi girls 

Gosh we have been quiet.

Sara - good to hear from you lovely.  Totally understand your situation - are you still coming on 20th?

Jo - good to hear from you.  Looking forward to seeing you on the 20th.  Are you still going to see Renate?

LizzyLou - poor you with your fall!  You are likely to be sore for a while love - it really shakes you up so you must look after youself  and those beans.  

Lou - how are you coping with the healthy new years resolution?  I'm pleased to report that DH and I have not had a drink since New Year's eve!!  The big test for me was Tuesday night when I had a black tie dinner to go to but my willpower won over the pressure from everyone to have "just one glass"!

Hi Cassis - good to see you briefly on Monday.  Are you going again next week?  May see you there!

Hi to everyone else - sorry not much time for personals today - I hope you are all doing OK.

Love Helen xxx


----------



## jlg (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry to butt in, I just wanted to share with someone must frustration with SEFC. My husband & I are due to start our first IVF cycle next week following 3 failed IUI's. I know its only another month and I'm sure I'll calm down some time soon, but I was soooooo excited about this go. I feel like Im on the 2ww again willing my period to hold off !! 

Anyhow just wanted to say I know how you feel x 

Good luck to everyone 

Joanna xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Evening all

I hope everyone is OK even though the thread has gone so quiet again.  What have you all been up to or just to fed up with the whole tx issue and the clinic being shut?

Lizzylou - I hope that you are feeling better after your fall.  It must have been such a terrible shock for you.  I am sure that your beanies are safe and sound.

Helen - good to hear from you.  AF arrived yesterday so I think that we could well be cycle buddies next month.  I have been seeing Renate twice and am seeing her again on Monday but I think your appointment is first thing so I will miss you again.  I hope you are enjoying your treatment.  Well done on your healthy resolution!!

Jo - how nice to hear from you but sorry you are feeling so fed up.  Thinking of you and hope you will be well enough to come to the meet?

Sara - good to hear from you too.  I totally understand about you wanting to keep your distance from FF but hope you will still come to the meet too.

Misky - thank you for your get well wishes; I am feeling much better and almost normal again. I can't remember the last time I was sooo poorly.

Katy - thanks for the update about the clinic.  Keep us posted!!

Sharon - so sorry that the tx didn't work for you.  Hope you are feeling a bit stronger to move on.

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned and have a great weekend.

Emma
xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi everyone

Good to hear from you Emma - I'm glad you that are feeling a bit stronger, lets hope your recovery continues and you are back to normal soon.  My AF arrived late on Wednesday night so we could well be cycle buddies, although my cycle is always a little bit shorter than 28 days so I may start a bit before you.  I am seeing Renate on Monday evening at 8.15.  What time are you seeing her?  Cassis sometimes sees her on Monday nights too.  Cassis are you going again on Monday?

Katy - thanks for the update on the clinic. I may try calling on Monday to see if they have a date for starting again.  It sounds like they were running late with the works if they were still working that time last Saturday.  I think they  had their inspection on Monday 8th.  Lets hope the inspection went well otherwise it will be further delayed 

Joanne- welcome to the thread.  It sounds like you could be starting around the same time as Emma, Katy and I.  Good luck with your tx. 

Lou - how was the first whole week back at work?  

LizzyLou - how was your day?  Did you get into work? I hope you are not too sore 

It is really quiet on here - I hope everyone is OK and are just being quiet as there is not alot of news with no tx going on.  

Have good weekends all.  Looking forward to seeing many of you a week tomorrow!

Love Helen xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning Girls  

Sorry I've been so quiet again. I have, I guess, been feeling a bit anxious, what with waiting to start any day and the clinic not being open, so I've tried to throw myself into work to keep my mind off things! However, I have some useful info regarding the clinic. Because I'm doing a long protocol this time ( ) and the business of me having to time EC/ET with my half-term, I need to start down-regging on Thursday to fit it all in. I had a confirmation letter from Mr R just before xmas of all the arrangements and was asked to phone on the 15th to arrange collecting my prescription. Well, impatient old me couldn't wait that long so I tried the new clinic number - 01892 614 110 - and was able to speak to Rachel who said I could collect it the following morning. I, therefore, went before work yesterday and met their new nurse, Jane, who is really nice and got my prescription. The new place is really amazing and looked pretty finished to me. Jane said that they had had the inspection on the 8th as planned and were just waiting on the paperwork which they expected to receive on Monday. She didn't anticipate any problems with anything. Therefore, she said that they would be able to start making proper appointments from Wednesday next week. Also, if you need the emergency number and it's on answerphone, try leaving a message because they called me back very quickly. Hope this helps/reassures everyone. I felt much more positive after yesterday.

Lizzylou - poor you with your fall. It must have freaked you out. How are today?
Emma - have you recovered fully yet? I'm seeing Renate on Monday too - the first slot - so I might see some of you there. I asked her to detoxify me last time and ended up with 5 needles in each ear!!! My own detoxifying is not quite going as planned but I'm much better than usual and feeling more determined now that I know I'm ready for the off.

Sorry for not doing more personals - I've lost the plot a bit with who's doing what - please forgive me! Looking forward to catching up again at our meet - not long now - and welcome to Joanna,

lol,

Lou xx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Good morning!  

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.  I'm looking forward to catching up with lots of you again next Saturday - do we know who is def going?

Helen, Emma and Lou - I'm seeing Renate at 7.30 tomorrow eve so maybe see you there.  I felt very stressed when I went to see her last week - I was really quite down and uptight about it all and I have to say that I always feel so relaxed after her treatment (zombie-like in fact!!) and the relaxed feeling has carried on this week.  We are hoping to be able to start our tx in March - not sure for definite yet but looks like that's when it'll be.  Lou - really hope your down-regging goes ok and that it's going to give you a fantastic outcome.  Good to hear clinic pretty much up and running as very frustrating otherwise for everyone wanting to get going - sounds lovely there from what you said.  

Emma - Glad to hear you feeling so much better now.

Jo and Lizzylou - Hope you and your little ones are all doing well.  Hope you feeling less drained now Jo and hope you feeling less sore after your fall Lizzylou.  Can't believe that happened to you - now of all times - poor you.  Look after yourselves and your little beanies.

Sharon - So sorry to hear your tx didn't work.  Thinking of you lots.

Sara - Hope you ok hun - will send you pm in mo.

Hello to everyone else too.

Cassis x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Quick hi!

I'm definitely up for Saturday! I can't remember whether we're booked for 12 or 12.30... or somewhere inbetween  Who else can come? If any of our new ladies would like to join us, you are more than welcome.   We're meeting for lunch at ASK in Tonbridge on Saturday 20th but as you can see, I've forgotten what time!

Cassis, nice to see you briefly tonight. Hope you felt relaxed after your acupuncture. Renate is so sweet but I fear I must bore her to tears wittering on about my hopes and fears regarding tx - she must listen to it all the time  I had needles in my ears again and in the soles of my feet - ouch!

Came home and watched the Panorama programme. Don't know what to think really. There's a part of me that wonders whether it's a bit of a witch-hunt. Other cons have always seemed to be sniffy about his unconventional methods but something seems to work. I just felt soooo sorry for the people in the middle of tx there - that's all you need when it's stressful enough as it is.

Collected my two little bottles of Suprecur today, ready to start on Thursday. I'm feeling, dare I say it   a wee bit excited again and do keep telling myself that I MUST bl**dy cheer up and attempt to be a bit more positive about it all. Any of you (Jo?) that have experienced a long protocol, what should I expect during the down-regging bit and is there anything I should be doing/not doing to help me along. I know quite a few things I need to do when stimming but not down-regging. I'm currently trying to be a bit healthier and know that I must up my water consumption - I really hate that, I've never been a big drinker - well, not unless you count wine 

I think I might ask Mr R about the baby aspirin when I go for the baseline - that's when I'm meant to start isn't it? Am I right in thinking that I shouldn't take DHA supplements at the same time as aspirin? 

Well, time for bed now. We are all very quiet and I hope that you're all OK and able to come on Sat - it was so lovely last time,

love Lou xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi girls

I am definitely up for Saturday, I'm really looking forward to it.  I think it was 12.15.

Cassis - I saw Renate tonight aswell - I think you were in the other room to me!

I've recorded the Panorama programme but watching Prison Break at the moment so I will watch it tomorrow.

Hi to everyone - looking forward to seeing many of you on Saturday.  I'll do more personals tomorrow.

Love Helen


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

Sorry i have not posted for a while! I am afraid that i dont think i will be able to make the meet now. I am really poorly and have been signed off for two weeks at least! People at work are now starting to gossip as to whether i may be pg as i have been eating ginger biscuits so the head said he may have to tell the staff. I dont reallty mind but it seems crazy that people i dont really like know when i have not told my closest friends!!! 

Anyhow i stopped being sick at 11.30 last night and started again at 7.30 when i woke this am so i reckon a meal on sat would just kill me off! I am really really gutted as was hoping to get to know you guys a bit better this time as last time i could not really hear anyone at the other end of the table! Please will you let me know when the next one is so i can come along. 


Cant wait for all you guys to start tx again I am really excited, i have such a good feeling this time we have got to get some BFPs or else!!!! Dont want to wish the sickness on anyone tho!!!!   Lou i did send you a post about vits ect a while back just wondering whether you got it or not!! have any of you guys asked Mr R abot assisted hatching, they do it as standard on a FET and i have got pg both times when using that technique, it could be coincindence or of course the aspirin but it may be worht an ask! I haver always wondered if the AH did play a part, i think its 250 extra but if it works then it may be worth it!! Just a thought, i so want it to work for all you guys this time!!!!!   

Well hope everyone is well and have a great one on sat for those of you who can drink (is there anyone? ) then have one for me!!!!!!


Take care

lizzylou


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

p.s Lou i did laaugh at the thought of you having loadsa needles sticking out of your ears................sorry!! Hope it was not too painful!!


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hiya!

Lizzy, you did not imagine sending me stuff about vits. I've reread that but was just wondering whether there's anything specific to do during the down-regging bit. I'm sorry you're feeling sooo rotten and that you can't make Sat - very understandable!

I'm now worrying as I'm meant to be starting the Suprecur on Thurs (and continuing to take the pill till the 24th) and I've noticed that I've started spotting a bit   It's not much at all but this has never happened with Microgynon before and I haven't missed any or been late at all. Why can't my body just behave? You don't think it's anything to do with the acupuncture, do you? I know some of you said that it changed your cycles - could it be making mine defy the pill?

Love Lou x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

Does anyone know when the clinic is up and running? Each time i call they tell me to call back the following week and DH has just gone to pick up my meds and they are not dispensing and there were builders everywhere!!


I dont want to be a pain keep calling them but i just want to know! I am a bit confused as i thought others had picked up their medication from the new clinic!

Any info would be great!!!

liz


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Quick reply from me as I'm still at work. No, they are not open yet and I'm not a happy bunny. I called today to get the lowdown on my protocol as I am meant to start tomorrow and got told different things from different people. They still haven't got their licence paperwork through, hence not open, which is worrying me a little   I got my prescription from the new clinic but had to go to the Nuffield to actually get the drugs. Warning though, the Nuffield had ceased stocking most of our drugs cos they don't need them anymore,

lol,

Lou x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Good evening ladies 

Lou - I wanted to say good luck for starting tx tomorrow.  I can imagine that you are excited as you start again - you feel like you are doing something when you start tx don't you?  I hope the spotting stopped... I wouldn't think its anything to do with the accupuncture; more likely just spotting with the pill.  

Its very annoying about the clinic still not being open.  I wonder what is going on if the builders are still there?!  Perhaps there werre snagging items that got picked up at the inspection that they need to resolve before they can open?  Does that mean that they are not able to do any scans or consultations either as they have now moved out of Nuffield?  They must be going mad with all the delays 'cos I guess they are not earning anything all the time its shut! I hope they don't put their prices up to compensate   

LizzyLou - I  hope you manage to get your prescription somehow. I think Jo said she got hers from a normal chemist??  Its such a shame you won't be able to join us on Saturday, we'll miss you, but can totally understand.  I will have a fizzy water for you!  We will be sure to get another date in the diary and let you know.  Hopefully the morning sickness will be over and done with by then and you will be blooming with pregnancy.

The week is really whizzing by and Saturday will soon be here.  I'm really looking forward to seeing as many of you as possible there.  I hope you are all OK and are just quiet as you are not having tx at the moment.

Take care all.  Love Helen xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Evening ladies, 

Lizzylou - Hope yo have recovered from your fall. I imagine you were a bit black and blue and shaken. Hope that you are feeling better!!

Jo - Hope that you too are feeling a bit better and the energy has returned a bit. 

EmmaL - Glad you are feeling better, hope you are back to yourself very soon. 

Weezz - It is nice that you are getting excited about TX again. Have you been able to sort out if you are starting this month? Goodluck

Cassiss - All going to plan, I will be your cycle buddie. We are planning TX in March too Hope that we are not put on hold if there is a back log of ladies who have not been able to TX this month!!

It sounds like a few of you have had nasty bugs, hope that they are all clearing now and you are getting back into the swing of things for the new year. I am feeling a bit dispondant and really trying to keep away from chocolate to keep my diet healthy. Went to see an acupuncturist the other day to try and work on egg quality, and I got the feeling that he took pleasure in causing me pain. The shame of it is, I had a lot more energy when I came home !?

Enjoy your met on Saturday!!

Take care

M  x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi again,

Sorry - only a quick post earlier as I was still at work. So far we know that Helen, Cassis and I are coming on Saturday. Emma - are you ok to come? Misky - you are most welcome to join us, we'd love to meet you, and of course, anyone else who has joined us since we set the date. I know poor Lizzylou is too poorly   - what about you, Jo, as I know you haven't been feeling too good either?

I think, since our last meet, many people's circumstances may have changed and I know some of you are taking a break from it all for a while - most understandably   - so I'm not sure who's coming now. I'm just wondering whether I need to call ASK if there's only going to be a few of us as I have the feeling we booked for 10. 

Lou xx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Guys!

Just a very quick post cos have been on computer for hours now but just to say I will definitely join you on Sat at Ask - 1215ish?

Lou - Just to wish you lots of luck and      and   for starting your treatment tomorrow.  I really hope things quickly get sorted with clinic so that the stress in that area is eased for you.

Looking forward to seeing those of you who are coming Sat.  Take care.

Cassis x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi girls
Just a quick note. 
I popped into ASK Tonbridge yesterday to check time of our booking for Saturday  but they had lost the booking that Sara had made!! (I think Sara booked Tonbridge and not TW?) Anyway I booked for 12 people at 12.15. I explained it may be less than that but they were totally cool about it and said we would just have more room to spread out. Presumably if there are a lot less of us they will take some tables away for us.  If we can confirm who is coming in advance I will cancel places if necessary but no worries if not.
To confirm so we don't have any confusion this time! - I have booked TONBRIDGE ASK 
Love
H xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't been posting again!

I'm afraid I won't be able to come on Saturday, food is not a good thing for me at the moment, I do eat obviously but do feel quite ill afterwards, I also get extremely tired in the afternoons. All good signs me thinks, so please forgive me for dropping out  

I've got my 12 week scan on Monday, really excited about it but also nervous!!!  

I'm so sorry the clinic still hasn't opened, it must so frustrating for all the ladies waiting to start, I really hope you all get going soon and we get some lovely BFP's!! 

Love and hugs to everyone

Jo
xx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi girls hope your all ok am sorryto see so many of you not well with one thing or anoter but hope your all feeling better soon 
unfortunatly i wont be able to come to the meet as i have to work every 3rd weekend and this weekend i have to work iv tried to get out of it but we have a big function on and no one will swap with me plus the boss wants me in to do it  i was realy lookinf forward to meeting some of you  but hopefully next time i wont be at work any way take care  love me


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

Can't believe my luck there has been an outbreak of chicken pox in my class!!!! It can be really dangerous to the babies in the 1st 12 weeks! I seem to remember having it as a child but my parents only think i did they are not sure? Then my mum said i had it in 1971 i wasnt even born til 74!!!!! So i def cant trust theri memories. I am sure i will be ok as i have been off yest and today but never can be sure of the incubation period!! It seems to be one thing after another. I have got to go to docs tom for a blood test, and i am dreading it as i usually faint and i def will tom as i feel so faint anyway.   

sorrry for the rant but nothing seems to run smoothly does it!  

Lizzylou


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello my wonderful FF, 

Sadly as you may have guessed I won’t be able to join you on Saturday, 
I do hope you have a lovely time and enjoy being together, it’s such a shame you are not able to start tx at the moment my heart goes out to you as I know what it’s like waiting to start, 

Wishing you all lots of luck for when you do start ! 

Have fun girls 
Ask was booked for 12:15, 

Love Sara xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Evening girls,

Thanks for the replies about the meet. I'm sorry that Sharon, Sara and Jo can't make it - you'll be in our thoughts  . Thanks for checking the booking, Helen - you're a star!

Well, tonight's the night. Injection #1! Let's hope the clinic gets their licence soon... don't want to do this for nothing  

Lou x


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi there!

Thanks to Lou and Aitch for getting us organised for Sat - is it just us 3?  I am really looking forward to catching up with you properly rather than just the fleeting hello and goodbye when we are at Renate's!!  Are you both still happy to meet for pizza - cos I'm easy if not and you just want to do coffee and cake.  Am not trying to cause confusion but just another option if there are so few of us - but promise you I am happy to do whatever!!

Lou - Lots and lots of luck for that first injection - it's one step closer to that BFP.

Hi to everyone else.  Wishing you all a lovely weekend.

Cassis x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Evening All

Sorry that I haven't posted this week but it has been a bit of a nightmare for us.  We are having a conservatory built across the back of our house and it was started on Monday.  They builders did their usual trick and told us they would not be here on Tuesday as they had to finish a job from last week and would be back on Wednesday.  Much to our surprise two men from Tonbridge & Malling appeared on our doorstep on Tuesday morning   to tell us that the company building the conservatory had not put in for appropriate planning and we had to stop any work until planning has been received!!! We were so fed up and do not understand quite who to blame.  Apparently a "neighbour" called them.  That is what got to us the most that they didn't come and speak to us!!  We found out that we do not need planning for building regulations but we do because our house is built on landfill and there is a contamination issue. Anyway, we then had to get all the 900 bricks, sand and cement picked up off our drive and also get the skip taken away.  We are so fed up that we have decided to go away ... we are off to Barbardos in Tuesday for two weeks and I am so excited     Every cloud has a silver lining, I suppose.  This year hasn't started off very well with being ill, the clinic in limbo and now this nightmare so we feel we have earned some compensation.

Enough of me and my moans and groans....  Sorry it became a bit of a long story.

Lizzylou - you poor thing with your chicken pox saga; hopefully you are fine and it will just give you some time off work to rest.  How is your sickness now?  I do hope that you will feel better soon and able to book another scan. 

Sara and Jo - I am sad that you won't be at the meet on Saturday but totally understand.  You can always come back to join us another time when you are feeling stronger.  Jo - good luck for Monday     How exciting!!!

Sharon - sorry that you will miss the meet.  Perhaps it will be third time lucky and you will be able to make the next one.

Helen - thanks for sorting out Saturday; please count me in even though I have been somewhat absent from posting this week.  It will be great to see you, Cassis and Lou again; I suppose that makes 4 of us?

Lou - how was your first injection?  I hope you didn't get into too much of a pickle.  I always think the first one is the hardest to do.  Finger's crossed you will feel OK and keep up the   trend to start the year off.

Look forward to seeing three of you on Saturday and big hugs to everyone.

Emma
xx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

PS  If the rest of you would prefer to meet at Cafe Nero in Tonbridge that's OK with me.  I really don't mind what we do.

Emma
x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Emma - Barbados sounds lovely, its such a shame about the hassle with the conservatory though.  Hopefully the Council will get around and sort the buildings regs quickly so you can get on and and get the builders back in and have a lovely conservatory ready for the summer!

Lou - how did the first injection go?  Hopefully it went smoothly for you.  You will soon be back into the swing of it again I'm sure!  Have you got the pen again?  Hope you managed not to double dose yourself this time!!

LizzyLou - Good luck for the blood test tomorrow.  Poor you with your fear of needles too!  How long do the results take to come through?  What bad luck that it should happen now!  I'm sure that as you've been off work you will be fine  but  you are doing the right thing getting it checked out.    Sorry you won't be able to join us, but totally understand.

Sara, Me, Jo, its a shame you won't be able to join us either.  Maybe next time?  

Jo - I hope you start to feel better soon.

Cassis, Emma, Lou I am happy to go with whatever you want to do on Saturday - it will be nice just to get together and have a good natter!   It is lunchtime so maybe food would be good?

Katy, Kitty , I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you will be able to join us!

I spoke to the clinic today - apparently they will be open on Monday.

Bye for now. Good to hear from so many of you today!

Love Helen xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Let's stick with Ask at 12.15 as it is lunchtime and last time it wasn't that busy so we could take our time!

Emma
xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Lou - Thanks for the invite to join you, but I am in New Zealand so it would be a long way to go for lunch    , it would be lovely to met you guys at some point in the future tho. 

Jo - Goodluck for your scan on Monday, I bet you are looking forward to it. 

Lizzylou - goodness, I hope the chickenpox pass through the class quickly and you are not affected at all. Hope that you do get a couple of days off tho to put your own mind at reast and the little ones are safe and sound. 

Cassis - Hello, hope you enjoy the met!

Emma - What a start to 2007! I hope the sunshine and sad is exactly what you need when you get to Barbadoes and you can relax and enjoy. 

Helen - You are on the case. I hope that the clinic  does open MOnday, but having said that I would rather they have all their I's dotted and T's crossed as I would hate for it to be closed down mid tx (just thinking of those poor ladies going to ARGC!)

Well ladies, to all of you that are going, I hope that you have a lovely catch up 

Take care

M x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi everybody. We're still waiying for our call to set up our initial appt. While we've been waiting I managed to get pg yet again but true to form it looks like I'm about to have a mc, so might as well crack on with the DE/IVF!


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi all

Drowendgirl- so sorry to hear your news, are you 100% sure that you are going to m/c?
Emma-can i come with you   There must be room in a suitcase

Lou- how are the injections going? Hope you are not as chicken as me!!! 
Helen- hope you are well, i really wish i could come tom but there is more chance of heel freezing over than me feeling ok by tom!

Well i had my blood test today and did not faint although i threw up for england before and after and ever since i got home, i have not stooped to day YUK!! You just wait girls  I am hoping to get the results of the test back today as if i do have the virus then i need to have the drugs no later than tom for them to work. The consequences are pretty horrific to the babies so lets keep fingers crossed. Why do these things always happen to me?

well you guys have a greeat time tom and good luck once again to all having treatment (if the clinic ever opens!!!!) i guess it will all be scans to start with so we will all be able to squeeze in. Would be lovely to see you guys in the waiting room for a gas!!

take care
lizzylou
x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls,

Misky - sorry I'm so dopey!!  I forgot that you were in NZ. I agree that that is rather a long way to travel however marvellous our company  

Emma - What a nightmare about your conservatory. I'm not surprised you're annoyed about the neighbours - gutless, huh? However, I think that the holiday to Barbados sounds like a most excellent plan!! Looking forward to seeing you, Helen and Cassis tomorrow - I agree, let's stick with our original plan and have a leisurely lunch - don't let me have any wine though   - I need to behave myself!

Drownedgirl - I'm really sorry to hear about your situation  . Not that it's much consolation but the clinic is now up and running. They got their licence through today, everything is fine and they are taking bookings. I had to phone today 'cos that spotting has continued (not a problem apparently) and was able to book my baseline scan for 31st which was a relief - so get on those phones girls. The nurse did say that, what with setting up in a new premises, they wanted to increase the number of cycles gradually so if anyone is keen to get started soon, it might be worth calling fairly soon. Hope that helps!

Lizzylou - what a time you're having with this chickenpox business. It's a big problem in our line of work isn't it? Have you established whether you've had it or not now? I know I have - I've got the scars to prove it! I really hope that the blood test is negative and you don't need to worry any more. Your (and Jo's) sickness sounds terrible - a lot of people with BFPs on here seem to really suffer - is it any worse for having done IVF d'you think?

Last night's injection went well - thanks for all your sweet messages. Luckily I'm only injecting Suprecur, drawing up with the syringe, so no nasty pens to mess up the dose with...yet   I wasn't very skillful with my first one though -I've got a nasty bruise and it still hurts today - I'm out of practice. I must say that it was quite exciting to start again although I'm still being hopeless with the positive thinking and am rather afraid that I might be the one to bring an end to our run of luck -  

See some of you guys tomorrow - looking forward to it!

Lou x


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello!!      And happy weekend to you all.

Just to say looking forward to seeing you - Lou, Aitch and Emma - 1215 at Ask it is.  Can't wait to catch up and have a good old natter.  

Cassis x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

just a quick note from me tonight.  I called Ask and changed the booking to only 4 people do we did not look like billy no mates on a big table with just the 4 of us!

See you tomorrow!

Love Helen

PS LizzyLou - hope you got a negative result on the chicken pox test  - let us know how you got on.


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

I guess some of you are having a good old natter face to face over a lovely pizza!!! 
Just a quick note to give good news and to have a rant!!!! 
Good news is that my blood test came back neg!!! YIPPEE!!

My rant is that i am truely peed off with sefc!!! we called yest at eleven and K said that we had to call back next week (they may as well have that as their recorded message, as they say that evrytime we call) anyhow i only go and speak to two of my mates who managed to book a scan with K for next week, one was quite late in the day but the other one was at lunchtime and heres the real annoyance ....they called her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We will be making a fuss next time we have contact, seems like they have got me money now and dont give a sh*t!!!! 

sorry for that but i just had to let it out and i know you guys understand!!!!!

hope you had a great time today!!!

Lizzylou


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lizzylou , 

Just poped on to say great news about your bloods 

Sorry to hear SEFC seems to be giving others appointments before you seems very unfair, I do hope you get to have a scan soon you don't need the added stress of keep calling & phoning them all the time and maybe they should give you a call with a scan date ?? 

I wonder what is keeping them from opening ?? 

... Hope you 4 have a wonderful meet today thinking of you ...

Sara xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies, 

Drownedgirl - I am so sorry to read your news and have my fingers crossed that this is not another m/c for you. Sending you lots of strength and love. 

Lizzylou - Really glad that your bloods came back fine, that must be a burden off your mind! Hope you get your scan soon.  

Weezz - It is really nice that you are excited about getting going again. Long may the excited feeling continue and none of that negative talk Mrs !!! Thanks for the info re the clinic

Hope you all have a lovely Sunday and the ladies that caught up had a good gossip!

Take care
M x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Good evening ladies. I hope you all had good weekends

LizzyLou - so glad to hear that you got the all clear - what a relief for you    Get onto the clinic tomorrow and get that scan booked!! 

Drowned Girl - I really hope that you are mistaken and that its and not a m/c  .  Thinking of you hun.  we are all here for you if you need us.

Cassis, Emma and Lou - it was lovely to see you on Saturday.  I just realised we did not set another date for our next meet.  How about early /mid March? Will anyone else be able to join us next time?
Emma - hope you got your marmalade made and are all prepared for your fabulous holiday on Tuesday!  I hope you have a great time.

Speak to you all again soon.  Hi to everyone I've not mentioned.

Love Helen xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thought I'd just let you know that my baseline scan is booked for the 31st.  It feels a bit wierd to think that I'm on the brink of it all once more - here's to it being third time lucky.

Katy x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

Lou, Helen and Cassis it was really good to see you all again and have a good natter.  Goodness only knows where the time went to!! Early/mid March is OK with me.

Lizzylou - I am sorry that you feel you are being messed about by the clinic. I am sure it must be down to getting properly set up. I do understand how frustrated you must feel.   I hope that you are feeling better from your fall.

Katy - good luck for your baseline on 31st January.  Let's hope it is third time lucky   

Drownedgirl - I hope that you were mistaken and it is not a m/c  Big hugs to you.

Lou - how are those injections going?  I hope you are not covered in bruises.  Good luck for starting stimming.

Misky - thank you for your kind wishes for my holiday.

I did make 26lbs of marmalade so I am well stocked up!  I have just finished packing and about to have some dinner then off to bed early as we leave home at 6am.  Look after yourselves over the next two weeks and those of you staring tx good luck.

Hugs and love to you all

Emma
xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Lizzylou, so glad you haven't caught chicken pox.

I called the clinic today, Rachel said she had 200 call backs to make! Got some possible appt dates over next two weeks, nowe just have to juggle everything... 3 children to look after, based in London and Ashford, my car only fits 4 people, and would like to get me, DP and Hobbesy Egg Donor all there at once if possible, on a day there is a dr there, at a time the children are all at nursery.. aaargh!

I had another hcg test today, results tomorrow, but the tests last week, at almost 6w pg, were 190 hcg Tues, and only 219 Thursday. So I'm expecting it to be dropping now.


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Good evening everyone!

Lou - Nice to see you very briefly this evening.  Hope you doing ok with injections still and not bruising so much.  Did you talk to Renate about seeing her after Thurs this week?  Bet you can't wait to get on with the stimming now.

Helen - How was your acu this eve?  I had a back treatment and could really feel some of the needles... is that a good sign do you think?!

Katy - Glad you got your baseline scan booked.  Sending you lots of    

Lizzylou - Hope you managed to get your scan booked today.  How's the morning sickness this week?  Hope you starting to feel a little better.

Jo - Am I right in thinking your 12 week scan is either today or tomorrow.  Look forward to hearing how it went.

Emma - Am not sure if you'll read this now before you go away but wishing you a fantastic time.  Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!

Drownedgirl - How are you doing?  Thinking of you and hoping it's not a m/c.

Misky - Hello to you too.  Do you think we'll be going through tx at the same time?  It's going to be March for us.

Sara - How you doing hun?  Thinking of you lots.

Cassis x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

My nos are going up very slowly, so I have no choice but to go for a scan in case it's ectopic, sigh


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies, 

Katy H - Best of luck for your scan on the 31st!!

EmmaL - Hope you are away safely on your holiday now. You sound very organised making marmalade and packing. I would be running round still doing laundry!!

Drownedgirl - Everything cross-able is crossed for you that this is not a ectopic.  

Cassis - Yap, all going to plan it will be anytime between the 8th and 12th of March for us. As I say, all going to plan. When will you guys be going? 

Hope you are all well 

Take care
M x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I went quiet. I've been staying at my parents' since Saturday as Dh's been away on business and I don't like being left on my own - sorry, v. pathetic. I've been stabbing away like a goodun' and feel absolutely fine on it - not sure if that's a very good sign though - does everyone feel rotten when they are downregging or just some people? Katy - I've also got my baseline scan on the 31st - 7.30am, what time are you? Drownedgirl - what a time you're having. I really hope that there might be a good outcome to all this for you and that it isn't eptopic . It was lovely seeing Cassis, Helen and Emma last Sat. March sounds good to me! 

Lou xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi everyone
Drownedgirl I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that its not an eptopic. Let us know how your scan went - goodluck. 
Katy and Lou - goodluck for 31st for your scans. Glad to hear the injections are giving you any bad side effects Lou. 
Cassis and Misky its great you two will be getting tx at the same time!  Not long now....
Jo and LizzyLou you are both very quiet. I hope the ms is not too bad for you both. Lizzylou are you back at work next week? Hope it goes ok.
I've got my nurse appointment on wednesday.  Is therew anything I need to do/take with me or that I should be prepared for or is it just a chat?  I've got such a busy week - I'm off to Milan tomorrow and Tuesday and then Switzerland for the day on Thursday - I'm not normally this much of a jet setter, I'm just getting as much of this months travelling done before I start tx as possible. I'm dreading that they will want me to travel the week I'm having regular scans!
Look after yourselves, love Helen xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Lou (weezz) - So it was you that bagged the first appointment of the morning!  I think I'm in straight after you as I've got 7.50am.  AF has arrived right on time so that's the first hurdle over.

I'm glad they're able to do early appointments as it makes so much difference in terms of not interfering with work too much.  

I've managed to get agreement from my HR Director that I can work at home for the whole 2WW.  She understood my desire not to commute, and the fact that I may not be doing 100% of normal.  She said if I wanted to keep my mind off the treatment by doing some work then that was fine - no need to be formally signed off sick.  I realise that I'm very lucky to have such an enlightened employer - there's something to be said for the public sector!!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi ladies

ui thought i would post and advise you all of this just incase its something you would like to start up/join

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=46765.msg0#new

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for that, Mez.

Katy, sorry to have snuck in before you   but at least I might see you to say hello - well, if we're not too bleary-eyed at that time in the morning! It's great that your af has turned up bang on time - one hurdle over! I'm also pleased as mine showed yesterday (I'd been on the pill and had stopped last Thursday) so fingers crossed that we'll have good baselines and can both get on with it. That's fantastic about the working from home - the best of both worlds, no commuting and something else to keep your mind occupied. I've got tons of work to do over half-term so I'm hoping for likewise. Good luck!

Lou x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening girls.  

A quick report from my appointment this morning.  Lots of waiting around (one and a half hours despite being 2nd on the list).  Anyway, a thin lining and quiet ovaries (!) so I'm all stocked up with drugs and on my way.

I've swapped from Gonal F to Puregon this time.  Not really sure there's a reason other than that Gonal F is no longer standard issue.  So I now need to learn how to use yet another piece of kit!  

Had a rather wobbly emotional moment on the way home - I think the reality of it suddenly hit me.  Must now get my act together so I can do my first injection before bedtime....

Weezz: wasn't sure which person was you (did you have flowery bag?) but I was the one with the green top.  Hope your scan was OK too and good luck for your cycle.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all!

Wish us luck as we have our first appt tomorrow.

I have had my blood tests via my GP and am +ve for CMV, which is handy, isn't it... DP dragged his feet but his blood results shouln't be a big deal (although he has been exposed to hepatitis a long time ago)

Kind Friend donor (hobbesy) is all A-Ok and FSH came back at 3.9! Amazing!


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Drownedgirl,

I hope you don't mind me asking, was your pg ok, as last time you spoke the levels were rising slowly, I have been keeping my fingers crossed  for you  

Take care

Wendy K


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Wendy K said:


> Hi Drownedgirl,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking, was your pg ok, as last time you spoke the levels were rising slowly, I have been keeping my fingers crossed  for you


No.. it's not OK. I am about 7w, but my hcg levels are at about 270, and rising slowly. There's a worry it might be ectopic.. if it's not, it's definitely another missed miscarriage. I want the levels just to start going down by themselves, as I don't want a scan or another d&c..

I'm Ok about it, though, as we had already planned to do the DE/IVF and we're moving ahead with it. Also, this pg, I found out quite early on that it was doomed.

It probably is a BIT odd, that we'll be pitching up at SEFC tomorrow, with me still pg!


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Yep, there's no getting out of it now lol. Am very pleased it looks like there should be lots of eggs around to use. Its nice that things are moving along

Didn't post for a while as didn't really feel it was my news to share that drowned girl was pg or how that was going. I really wish it had worked out with this one, but hopefully everything will get going soon and we'll have a happy result to share in a few months even if the thought of the injections still makes me feel sick lol   (hmmm ok that smily is a zombie but it was the nearest I could get to a sicky one!

Keri -x-


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

If I get pregnant after DE/IVF, it will be my ELEVENTH time! Scary.


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Good luck to drownedgirl for your appointment tomorrow! Hobbsey, that FSH is amazing and bodes so well for you both  

Katy, I'm so sorry I didn't say anything in the waiting room but I was a bit thrown by the 'other halves' and wasn't sure which couple was you!! I was the girl on my own (sorry, I'm not trying to turn this into a sob story  ) with the large red patterned bag. Were you sitting opposite me or nearer the door? That was crap about how long you had to wait. I turned up at 7.15 and sat out on the road until half-past until someone arrived to unlock. My baseline was good too (phew!) and I started last night on 200iu Puregon. I know what you mean about having to master a new pen - I was completely paranoid that I was going to mess it up. I've replied to you on your other post but I've also been told that I will get more out than it says so one 300iu cartridge is supposed to do me two nights. I'm a bit worried about priming the needle in case I lose some of it and then there's not enough. I'm going to see the Sound of Music tomorrow night and will have to take it all with me to inject in the interval - great! I'll probably have people hammering on the door wondering what I'm up to.

Hi to everyone else!

Lou x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Lou,

I was on the first sofa on the left as you went into the waiting room (or should that be "sitting room"?) - sort of behind the door.  Glad everything went OK for you too.  Have a great night at the Sound of Music - it made me laugh thinking of you having to do your injection during the interval!  I'm doing mine at 10pm at night as we reckoned we would always be at home... sad social life or what?

K x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

Sorry that I have not been around much but I have been reading. I have been feeling really really ill and did not want to moan about my pg symptoms to all of you when you guys are still going thorugh treatment as it seems really unfair and selfish of me!!! 

I am still off work at the mo and am not going back until after half term so that will mean a total of 5 weeks off. The kids would have forgotten who I am!!!!!!!! 

I want you to know that i have been keeping tabs on you all and i really hope that tx goes smoothly for all of you and you get you 2007 dreams!!!!  

I have been to the clinic for a scan but obviously only saw couple of rooms, what is it like everywhere else?
I had a starnge dream about them last night i dreamt that someone called Anita phoned me to say that none of my eggs had fertilised but it was with another mans sperm, really very strange must be anxiety, either that or i am truely going mad!!

Well take care my friends and the very best of luck to each of you!!!   

I would love to come to the next meet by the way, so if you could let me know when  and where!!!!??


loadsa luv

lizzylou
x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi everyone.

So sorry not to have been on for ages.  I've been so busy with work and getting home late and just managing to eat something before falling into bed, so no time for FF .

Drownedgirl.  So sorry to hear about your numbers still only rising slowly.  I hope they start to fall for you (that sounds terrible!) so you can start tx without another d&c.  Keri - your numbers are amazing!!!  Don't worry about the injections you will get used to them really quickly and become a dab hand at it.  I really did not think I would be able to do it to myself and as my DH has a needle phobia it was no good asking him to do it for me, but I managed fine after a bit of a wobble having to do it the first time in front of the nurse.  Like Lou - I even had to do it in the loos at the theatre in the interval - it just becomes second nature!

LizzyLou - I'm sorry that you are still feeling so rotten!  Its not fair is it?  You can only have a few weeks to go until 12 weeks? - its supposed to recede then I've heard.  Thinking of you hun .

Jo - how are you doing?  How was the scan?  Are you feeling better now?

A meet!  We need to get a date organised.  How about a Saturday in March?  Shall we do ASK in Tonbridge again?  How about 10th March?  We are fairly free (what saddos) so happy to fit in with everyone else if anyone has any preferences.  Only date I can't do is 24th as I have visitors.

Katy and Lou - good luck with the stimming.  We are hoping to start next week all being well.  Had my nurse consult on Wednesday and have my drugs, just waiting for AF to show now.  

Right, I must go and get some food now.  Take care everyone and look forward to getting a date in the diary for the next meet.

Lots of Love

Helenx x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning girls  

Happy Weekend to you all! Lizzylou, lovely to hear from you but so sorry that you're feeling so rotten, hun. Don't be frightened to post on here - you got your dream but we know what you went through to get there!!! Besides, I like to hear how you're getting on   You are also a real inspiration 'cos when I have my 'it's never going to work' moods, I think that you must have thought that and look at you now.

This'll make you laugh. We had a fab time at The Sound of Music - I really recommend it but then, it is my all-time fave film!! However, dh and I had a barney on the way up, 'cos, as usual, he was late so we arrived with only minutes to spare. I am very anal about getting places with time to spare so felt totally stressed before we'd ever got there. Next obstacle was the fact that, as a security measure, they were checking people's bags and mine was loaded up with 2 types of drugs and various needles. I didn't fancy trying to explain myself to the poor doorman, so stuffed it all in my pockets till I got inside   When inside, I clocked that there were only 4 loos on our level and spent the first half having a mild panic about how I was going to do my injecting with a great queue of ladies banging on the door. You should have seen me - it was like some military operation - no sooner had the interval curtain got half way down, then I was (literally) RUNNING up the aisle to bag a loo first   Well, I did it and did both injections in record time. I think the strange whirring noise that the Puregon pen makes accounts for the strange looks I received on leaving the cubicle! Mind you, that's nothing to what a colleague told me this week. He and his wife had to do the same thing during a theatre visit recently. However, to complicate things, she can't bear to do the injections so they both went into the disabled cubicle and took some time. On leaving, there was a massive queue of people who couldn't use the stairs to reach the other toilets and who were furious on seeing a couple leaving together - ahem... 

Re. our next meet, the 10th March sounds good to me. To be honest, I've purposely kept March pretty free 'cos of tx so any weekend from then on is fine with me,

lol,

Lou xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Its long lost Jo here!!!   How is everyone!

Thankfully I'm feeling much better at last!! Still really tired though, but as I'm not a work I can just laze around all day!! Getting a square   watching TV all the time!

Lou - So good to see you having started Tx again! I hear the Sound of Music was excellent, I can just see you running up the aisle with your injecting kit, very funny!!!

Katy - Good luck with your tx, how is the stimming going?

Helen - I would like to join you all on the next meet if thats OK? I've done an AF dance for you so she arrives soon!!    

Drownedgirl - Sorry to hear about your levels   Good luck for the DE/IVF and hugs to your friend!

Lizzylou - Great to hear from you, sorry the MS is still bad though, but it does ease, I'm 13 weeks now and I thought it was never going to get better but I've finally started to feel back to my old self again!! Take it easy, have you bought anything yet!!!!  

Cassis and Emma - How are you both, thinking of you  

Sara - We miss you, thinking of you! How many animals have you got now, have you got anymore!!  

If I've missed anyone, sorry!

Jo
xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Lizzylou and Jo, sorry you're both feeling so rotten still.

Hi, well it all went well, after we reached the clinic at least. Let's draw a veil over the journey where my GPS combined with DP's poor mapreading skills had us going back and forth from one junction of the 
25 to the next.. put 125 miles on the clock, for a journey that should be 35 miles!

Dr R was very nice, a few funny moments like the three of us walking in and a 3rd chair having to be fetched (IVF is obviously normally a very coupley affair!)

We seem to be on track for May, though he wants to  scan Hobbesey in case of PCOS, and DP's hepatitis antibodies might turn out to be a dealbreaker.

At the end of the appt, he whisked me in for a scan, I hardly had time to panic (I HATE scans) and as expected, there was a little gestational sac and yolk sac, measuring about 2 weeks behind. I'm just relieved it's not ectopic and I can be left alone to miscarry naturally. 

Hobbesy got chatting to someone from this board, while I was being scanned, I gather...?


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Good to hear that Helen will soon be joining us, and drownedgirl / Hobbesy in the near future.

The drugs are making me feel very tired at the moment, but I seem to remember that from before.  Managed to get on the wrong train coming home the other night - how dippy?  

I went to the gym yesterday morning.  Don't worry: as Mr R is a real fitness fanatic he understands my exercise routine and has been really good in telling me exactly what I can and can't do and when.  I'm beginning to swell up a bit, because I found I couldn't bend as low as normal on the spin bike.  Last time I managed spin classes up until 4 days before EC, but this time - just 3 days in - I know that this will have to be the last.  Looks like I'll have to stick to swimming next week.

Right, better get back to my work now.  January to March is my busiest time of year, and given I'm doing a management development programme too there just isn't enough time to get everything done!


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes all went well. It was all very friendly and welcoming so we all felt at ease. No going back now eh!

Would love to know who I got chatting to in the waiting room but you ran away just as drowned girl came back from her scan so I forgot to ask your name!

Keri -x-


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi  

Jo - Lovely to hear from you and glad you're feeling a bit better now. The photo is sooo cute and I can't believe how perfectly formed 'Digglet' is already. Where did you have that done as it's a 3D/4D scan isn't it?

Katy - You're so good keep going to the gym - you totally put me to shame. The most I've done is go out for a few walks. I've decided that I need to convince my body it's Spring by getting out in the sunshine, looking at snowdrops/crocuses etc and then hopefully I'll make like the springtime sheep and bunnies!! How much of a lunatic am I?  I'm also beginning to feel a bit of activity in my ovaries and my jeans are getting tight - however, that could also be because of my ridiculous consumption of milk at the moment.

Hi to everyone else!

Lou x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Well just back to work after my scan this morning.  The nurse could only find 7 follicles and only 3 are a decent size.  On a brighter note my lining is "perfect textbook".  

I felt a bit deflated, as last time things moved along quicker and 15 follicles were visible at this stage (before, I only needed stims for 8 days).  I carry on with the same dosage of stims and have another scan on Friday morning.  On this basis I think EC could be on Monday or Tuesday.  

I don't know if this is down to switching from Gonal-F to Puregon or whether my age is beginning to make things slow down.  Just feeling a bit miserable really, what with the scan not being as good as I hoped and the drugs making me very tired.  

Must mention quickly that when I got to work I almost bumped into Tony Blair on his way into Prime Minister's Questions - he looks tired and old close up!!!


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Tony Blair looks tired and old from a distance too!!  (sorry)

katy-dont worry love about your follies there is still time and remember its quality not quantity!!! Some people only get four eggs and they still get pg, whilst others get tons of eggs but take ages to get pg. Keep positive, esp if your lining is great as that is really important to get anywhere!

I have heard that the new nurse is really nice, she was the one that called me back and she seemed lovely on the phone!

Hi to everyone else, I will get around to doing personals later!!!

love and hugs
lizzylou
x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Katy - you and I are like doppelgangers at the moment. I've also got to go back Friday, with EC planned for Mon/Tues. I had a similar experience with my scan this morning - considerably less than last time, although I'm more than happy if it means they're decent eggs this time. I have also responded more slowly to the puregon (I was 9 days last time) so I'm sure it's down to the change in drugs rather than age, hun. Also, like you, my dose is less than last time. I have 8 follies, 4 on each side, at the moment, but my lining is still needing to build up a bit more. What should I be doing to help with that? The follies were about 13mm which means nothing to me - is that ok after 7 days on stims?

Love Lou x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Lou, 

Glad you're OK after the scan.  Perhaps the slower response is just being on a different drug.  Last time I responded really quickly to Gonal-F (only 8 days total stims), but then I did have 450iu per day.  This time it's 300iu of Puregon, so as Lizzylou said, there's still plenty of time, and remember it's quality not just quantity.

I'm trying to increase my protein intake at the moment to help things along.  I've made some homemade muesli for breakfast that has lots of nuts in it; I have a chicken salad or similar for lunch from the canteen, and then something cooked in the evening.  For the last week I've been drinking a pint of milk each evening, but as of yesterday I've increased this to two (skimmed so that I don't get too fat!!!)  

May bump into you tomorrow morning!

Katy x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Quick update from today's scan.  

Lining is still looking really good, follies are growing but slowly.  Lead ones are 15mm and 18mm, others around 12mm.  I've got to stim for another three days, so scan again on Monday morning.  However my dose stays the same so I guess I just need to be patient: if things were really slow then I assume it would have been increased. 

I'm now looking at EC on Wednesday (Valentine's Day!).

Louise: hope yours went OK.  I guess you may be having EC before me given how slow I am!


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Everyone

How are you all??  

Lou & Katy - Good to see the stimms are going well, are you both keeping your tummies warm? If you have got a hot water bottle can you sit with it on your tummy, Zita West suggests this as the Chinese say to grow eggies your tummy needs to be nice and warm? I did this everyday of stimms for about three hours, you shouldn't do it during the TWW though.   Lou you asked about your lining, are you still seeing Renate? I know she did treatments for my lining and at my final stimm scan it was over 13mm which I was told was good, maybe you could ask her to do this kind of treatment if she hasn't already?   Have either of you read Zita's book, if you haven't I can remember some of the things she said to do during the TWW if your interested? I will admit I followed her advice religiously and became obsessed but it worked for me!!! 

I had another scan yesterday, it was my dating scan but two weeks late!! Everything is OK and going well! I'm rhesus negative so have to have two Anti D injections which I'm not looking forward to! Apparently they hurt, but I doubt they hurt as much as Gestone did and I did those for 8 weeks!!  

I'm going to SEFC on the 26th Feb with my friend who is starting treatment, chance to have a nose around isn't it!!   I've heard its very nice!

I've just booked hubby and I into a lovely 5* BB in Surrey for his 40th birthday in April, it looks beautiful, very luxurious with Molton Brown products and a 'pantry' stocked with chocolate and goodies for us to help ourselves, it will probably be empty by the end of the first day!!!  

Love and hugs to all the other girls I haven't mentioned!

Jo
xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello everyone!

I am back from sunny Barbardos and what a shock it was to come back to snow after leaving 30 degrees and sunshine all day long.  We had a really lovely time and are now getting ready to start tx again ... probably early next week if AF behaves herself!!

You have all been so quiet since I have been away; only 2 pages to read!!!  I hope you are all OK and just hibernating as it is the cold winter.

Katy - glad all went well today.  I responded very slowly on one of my tx but in the end all was well and I am sure that will be the case for you.  How romantic to have EC on Valentine's Day!! 

Lou  - I hope you had good news about your scan today.  How nice that you and Katy are cycle buddies.

Helen - have you started stimming yet?

Jo - lovely to hear from you and so pleased that your lastest scan was OK. It must still be nerve-racking for you.  Has your ms improved?  I do hope so.

Lizzylou - how are you?  I do hope that you are feeling better too.

I hope you all have good weekends.  I am going out to dinner tonight as it is our 4th anniversary today.  My dear DP bought me the most beautiful bouquet of flowers; he went out in the snow yesterday to get them and hid them in the car in the garage until this morning!!  He really is such a sweetie.

Hugs to everyone

Emma
xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

hi everyone.

Welcome back Emma - what weather to come back to!  Mind you, you missed a load of snow that arrived the day after you left too!  I hope you had a really fabulous time.  Happy anniversary!!  I hope you are having a lovely evening out tonight. 

Lou and Emma - well done on your scans.  You both seem to be doing really well and those follies seem to be growing nicely.  Lou - when is your EC? It was nice to see you briefly this morning, I hope everything went well.   

Well, I had my baseline scan this morning and did my first injection this evening.  I had a bit of a panic as I could not remember with the suprecur if you were supposed to "load" the syringe and inject it all with the same needle or whether you had to use one of the green big needles to load first?  In the end I opted for the small needle for both. Was that right?  Its such a long time since I last did this, I've forgotten it all.  Tomorrow I have the pleasure of fighting with the pen for the first time which I am dreading!

Jo - good to hear from you.  I'm glad your scan was Ok and that everything is progressing.  Time is really going by quickly - it doesn't seem 14 weeks already!  Your break in April sounds lovely... Something nice to look forward to with all this cold weather at the moment.

LizzyLou - hope you are feeling a bit better hun.  Look after yourself.

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you are all doing OK and are keeping nice and warm.

Love Helen xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Evening girls,

Jo - Good to hear from you and thanks for your advice. I'll get to work with the hot water bottle asap and speak to Renate about my lining. Actually, things are looking better on that front after my scan this morning - Mr R was much happier with the lining - and there are definitely 10 follies which were about 15 -17 mm. 

Just to be really spooky, Katy, I've also been put back to Wednesday for EC!! I'm in for another scan on Monday and need to stay at the same dose till then. Still, as I said before, I'm actually quite relieved that things are looking v. different to last time as last time was such a disaster really. 

Helen - it was nice to see you too and I am so glad you're underway now.  Although it won't have mattered at all in terms of effect, you are meant to draw up with the green needle and swap over to the grey one for the injecting. You will have made the needle a little blunt piercing the bottle seal and therefore, made the injecting a little more painful that way   If you're at all unsure about the puregon pen, give me a call on my mobile. I have found it fine to use - easier than the Gonal F one actually.

Emma - I'm really glad that you've had such a lovely break. Are you really brown now? Here's hoping someone   turns up soon so you can get started!!

lol,

Lou xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Lou - thanks for the advice about the needles.  The reason for the panic, and the reason that I decided to just use the grey needles is that the clinic only gave me grey needles this time!!  I have green ones left over from last time, and thought that my memory must have been playing tricks on me and that the green ones were leftover from the puregon last time and that is why they did not give me any more (this time I have the pen).  No worries - I will use some of the green ones from tonight onwards!

I'm glad to hear that your lining is thickening up and that you have 10 follies that have developed at a more sedate pace than last time, and are going to be ready on Wednesday.  Valentines Day EC then...  how romantic!  Everything is sooo different from last time, I have such a good feeling for you. 

The hot water bottle thing is really nice to do at this time of year. I have been cuddling a hottie for the past month - its lovely and relaxing and I have been sleeping much better too (I usually sleep with mine on my tummy as I don't always get the chance to sit down when I get home from work).  

Best go now and get on - I'm off to watch the rugby today.  Have good weekends all.

Love Helen xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Louise - spooky or what?  I'm a bit more relaxed about taking longer to stim now, but last week I was in a bit of a panic about it not working as well as before.  I'm still drinking milk like it's going out of fashion, sleeping a lot and generally taking it easy.

Helen - glad to hear you've got started on your nrxt treatment.  I think I'd agree with you about the needles.  I wasn't given any green ones this time and just told to draw up and inject with the grey one.  However it's the Suprecur that's been the more painful of the two injections - and a couple of times it's bled a bit.  The Puregon pen seems to have a really fine needle, and on one occasion I wasn't sure I'd really done it!

Emma - sounds like you had a wonderful holiday.  When we went to Antigua in November we came back to really cold weather and had to scrape ice off the car at the airport: it took a few days to get acclimatised to English weather!  Fingers crossed that AF arrives and you can start treatment very soon.

Katy H


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi girls

Just wanted to wish Lou and katy a happy valentines day    or should i say good luck really!!!
It sounds like you guys are doing really well, i have all my fingers and toes crossed!!

Emma-hope you had a great time away!! when are you hoping to start tx again?

Helen- so glad you have started again, lets hope it all goes well for you, is this your first IVF?

Anyhow today has been a bit of an ordeal for me! My pains were so bad this morning that I ended up going to Pembury hospital to be checked out. I was screaming in pain this morning. They told me that they think its 80% chance that its scar tissue which is what i thought all along, better to get checked out though I guess!!

Well love and hugs to those who i have missed I am sure I will never get the hang of keeping up with everyone, its far to hard for my little brain, which has been turned to mush from 4 weeks of daytime telly 

Back to work in one week (this wk half term) i have had a total of 5 weeks off, bit like a summer holiday only in the freezing cold. Hope the children remember who I am


Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all i thought id posted the other day but i cannot find it good job my cooking better than this computer lark if the meeting is on the 10th ill be able to come as im not working that weekend mind you after the 31/3/07 ill be working all the time im taking over a coffee shop/cafe in a garden center in hawkhurst so no more days of for me well not until it gets established which im hopeing wont be to long 
good luck to you all on treatment at the moment am sure it will all go well the new clinic sounds quiet nice anyway this is just to say hi to you all and give you my love and best wishes sharon


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Quick update from my scan this morning.

I'm really surprised (and pleased!) but I now have 12 follies all in the range 18-22mm.  I don't know what happened over the weekend, because on Friday the nurse could only see 7!  Anyway, this means I'm booked in for EC on Wednesday morning.  

Lou: Hope yours went OK too, and that you've booked a date for EC.
Helen: Hope your stimming is going well - I think you must be about a week behind me.
Emma: Any sign of AF yet?  Fingers crossed you can get started very soon.

Katy x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Thread renamed, as requested...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Quick update from me after this morning's scan. I've also got 12 follies now (continuing to be spooky, Katy ) although mine are a bit more all over the shop, ranging from 23mm to 14mm! I did say that I was worried about the quality this time but Mr R thinks that Wednesday is the day so it's Pregnyl night tonight -Midnight! I hate doing this one - far too much pressure. It was soooo crowded in there today - there wasn't enough room for everyone to sit down - and poor Jane was working like crazy to get through everyone. I really like her - she did my scan today, for the first time, and was really good at explaining everything and very thorough. D'you reakon there's anything else I can do at this stage to encourage the little ones to get a move on. I'm guzzling milk!

lol,

Lou xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Odd that it was so busy, because at 7.45 it was like the Marie Celeste.  Mr R was just bringing in the milk and setting out the newspapers!  He did my scan this time, with Jane having done all the others.

Lou: All I can say is that (1) there's still 2 days, and your follies will continue to grow right up until EC (2) take it easy if you can (3) protein and milk!  The only supplement I've had is the Marilyn Glenville "Fertility for Women" multi-vit which includes folic acid.  Even with this I'm a bit sceptical as I eat so healthily.  I've had a pint of milk every day throughout stims, but when my scan on Wednesday was disappointing I increased this to two pints per day!  

Good luck with everything on Wednesday: better make sure we both have some Valentine's chocolates ready for when I get home  .  My friend reminded me yesterday that after ET on Saturday I'll have to eat as if I'm pregnant, so Friday night I'm going to have a nice rare steak!    Just a pity I can't have the glass of red wine to wash it down with.


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Lou and Katy I am so pleased for you about the results of your scan.  Katy you must be over the moon after being concerned on Friday.  Lou, don't worry about the quality - you just have a good range of size of follies.  I had this on both of my tx and we still have 12 frosties.

Masses of luck to you both for your EC on Wednesday; I do think that must be an omen for you.   

I am still waiting for AF to appear.  I saw Renate today so hopefully she has got things moving ...

Lizzylou - glad your fears were put to rest but sorry that you had so much pain.  I do hope that your sickness has eased now?

Helen - how are you getting on with your injections?  

Hugs to everyone I haven't mentioned

Emma
xx


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Its so exciting that you girls both have ec the same day. I'll be thinking of you

As for us, well we're waiting for a letter in the post to say we can definitely go ahead with sefc. I really hope so as they really set us at ease

Keri -x-


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Good luck Lou and Katy!


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

just popping in to say good luck to lou and katy, update us asap
     


Hi to everyone else

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Only a quicky from me .......................

[fly]*GOOD LUCK KATY AND LOU!!!*[/fly]

Love and hugs to everyone else!

Willow
xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind wishes girls! I've been up for ages - too nervous/excited to sleep - and am now counting down the minutes to ten-thirty when we can set off   I'll try to get back on later to update you. Good luck, Katy! Wonder if I'll see you there. 

Love Lou x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Masses of luck to Lou and Katy for your EC's today. I hope it goes well for both of you.  Valentine's Day must be an omen.   

AF finally arrived last night and I have called the clinic but had to leave a message to book my baseline scan.  Feel very apprehensive now that the time is here to start again.  I am sure that I will feel better once I have actually started tx.

Helen - I hope your injections are going OK.  When is your next scan?

I hope everyone else is OK

Hugs to you all

Emma
xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

Emma are you using your frozens?

Lizzylou
x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

No, we are having a last attempt at a fresh cycle as I am so old!!!     We still have 12 frosties waiting for us if this doesn't work but we can't face any more fresh cycles after this.

I have my scan booked in for Friday.

How are you Lizzylou?

Emma
x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thought I'd let you know how I got on this morning.

Everything went fine - in the end I got 14 eggs.  The new clinic is very well equipped in most respects, although we did have a laugh about the rather see-through disposable gowns.  I was advised to keep my bra on, and use a blanket as a sarong on my way into theatre!!!  

Got home about 11.30, have had some lunch and valentine's chocolates, and I'm now settling down to finish my book.  I may have a little snooze later, but we're joining friends later to go out on a "joint date" - well, a pub meal anyway!

Feeling rather sore, but as long as I move slowly and sit down gently I should be fine.  Now it's onto the next stage and waiting for the phone-call tomorrow morning.


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

14 is a great result! Well done!

Keri -x-


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Fantastic news Katy!  Well done!  Good luck for the phone call tomorrow.   

Emma
xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

well done Katy you must be really pleased. wishing you luck for tom!!! 

Emma it sounds like a good idea to have a fresh now and then you will have lots of frozen if it does not work this time or for a sibling if it does  12 frozen already is fantastic!!!!!! I had 8 and was pleased with that! You must remember that the most imprtant thing is that you CAN do it as it has happened b4!!! That fact for me gave me lots of encouragement!

I am okish, still feeling really awful with the sickness! I have had 5 weeks off work in total and feel that i HAVE to go back on monday!!! Just hope i will feel better by then! I have also had lots of pain in tummy which has not been nice.........but i must not moan!!

I wish you all the best for your tx!

Lou hope you got on well too!! 

lizzylou
x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Quick update from me - 10 eggs collected so I'm pleased and just so hopeful that they're ok this time    Am absolutely terrified about tomorrow's call - don't think they'll be much sleep for me tonight   Katy - I know what you mean about the attractive gowns! Don't worry girls, I'm pretty sure Mr R will have replaced them before it's your turn. Katy - 14 eggs is fantastic - you must be so delighted after your initial concerns. Good luck for your phonecall too  

Love Lou xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Well done Lou.  I think I nearly bumped into you just as we were leaving - it was just after 11am.  Sorry I didn't speak but I was probably a bit dozy still and more focused on the fact there was a box of chocolates waiting at home! 

Mr R said that they had a bulk order of 50 of those gowns, so Helen, Emma: make sure you have some non-saucy underwear when you go    

Better go now: having finished with all the injections, you know what comes next.  Might as well get it over with before I go out for the evening...


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Lou and Katy, fingers crossed for good news for you tomorrow!

xx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi glad to see that your collections went well wish you both lots of luck for tomorrow hope the chochies was as good as you hoped 
hope all you ladies had a lovely evening saron


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

I've just had news from the embryologist, and am still in shock. 

All 14 eggs were mature, and 10 have fertilised.  We've been advised to freeze 4 embryos right away, and let the other 6 continue to develop.  ET Saturday morning.  

Better try to concentrate on work for the rest of today, rather than watching the telephone!


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Katy - many, many congratulations.  That is fantastic news.  You must be thrilled.  Good luck for Saturday.

Lou - do let us know your news.  Hope all is well and you are OK

Helen - when is your next scan?

Hugs to everyone

Emma
xx


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Lou,

I just wanted to wish you luck today, I really hope that fertilisation is really good this time, you have a good number of eggs not too many, just right  

Keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Wendy K


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, 

I'm new to the SEFC and i'm a bit unsure of everything! I am hoping to start my course of injections on Mon


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry it's taken a while to post. I've been in a bit of a mope really   It's not bad news, just not as good as I'd hoped and sort of confirms that there is an egg quality issue and that last time was not just 'bad luck.' Out of the 10 eggs, 7 were mature enough to inject and out of those, 3 have fertilised normally this time. 3 out of 7 is obviously much better than 2 out of 18 but I guess I was just so hopeful that things would progress a bit more 'normally' this time round, especially with all the changes to the protocol. They're going to call again tomorrow to give me an update on their progress - I'm that paranoid - and after that, I'm booked in for transfer on Sat morning. Sorry to be so downbeat, especially when you've had such lovely news, Katy - well done   - I'm just finding it so hard to feel positive about these embies when the others (this time and last) were obviously so crap they wouldn't even fertilise with ICSI  

Love Lou xx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Lou

Thank goodness you have let us know how you got on.  I have been checking all day and wondering how you are.  When you didn't post as early as Katy I was sure that you weren't pleased with your news.  Please, please, please try to focus on the fact that you have 3 embryos and on Saturday you will have 2 beans put back which will hopefully continue to grow and fulfil your dreams.   

Try not to dwell on the why's etc for now and concentrate on trying to be positive about the embies being put back.  You do have 3 embryos which is much better news than I had dreaded I was going to read.

Keep your chin up.   

Thinking of you loads

Emma
xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Lou: Just to say I'm thinking of you and keeping everything crossed.  

K x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Lou hun, I am so sorry the news was not as good as you were hoping for, but it is good news really!  You can have two put back and freeze the other.  It only takes one of those to stick to achieve your dream, so please try and be positive!  Concentrate on resting up after the ordeals of yesterday and preparing yourself for Saturday.  Big hugs to you and DH   

Katy - congratulations.  What good news for you.  Are you having ET on Saturday too?

Emma - good luck for your scan tomorrow.  

I am in for my scan tomorrow.  I'm a bit nervous as I have had no symptoms at all this week.  By this time last time I was really feeling the effects of the puregon.  Only today I have had the slightest twinge in my abdomen and my boobs are a bit sore at the sides, but nothing else.  I hope something has been happening!

Hi to everyone else.  You've been busy on here - I haven't had time to  catch up on all the other emaiils yet, but hope you are all doing well.

Love Helen xx


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Katy and Lou, congrats to you both,

You will both have lovely little embies to put back at the end of the week and we can all cross our fingers throughout that long two weeks for you  I can see why you're feeling down Lou, but I'm feeling really positive for you that things will go well

Keri -x-


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Katy & Lou - Firstly well done on your good crop of eggies!!   Good luck for Saturday girlies!

Lou - Please don't be down too much sweetie, I had 7 eggies collected, 6 good enough for injection and 3 fertilised, I had 2 8 cells put back in and look where I am now!!! You have to think positive which I know is hard when we have treatment, a friend of mine who had treatment at SEFC said to imagine two wasps digging in to a pot of jam for implantation! I did it everyday of TWW and I must say I felt much better!!!   Have you thought about the brazil nuts and pineapple juice thing to during TWW? Advice for both of you girlies, try to do as little as possible after ET, get your men to run around after you, I lay on the settee for three days and took it very easy!

Helen & Emma - Good to see your treatment has either started or about to get going! Wishing you tons and tons of luck xxxxxxxx  

Sarahcutekitten - Welcome to the thread, all the girls are really friendly, I didn't have treatment at SEFC in the end but everyone on here still welcomed me with open arms and I can't bear to go elsewhere!!!   Maybe you could come to the next meet in March?

Love and hugs to everyone I haven't mentioned!!!

Jo
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Dear lovely girlies,

Thank you for your sweet and encouraging messages and sorry I sounded so glum and ungrateful earlier on. I had to wait till 11.30 for my call this morning and got in such a terrible stress really, it was hard to process the result properly. On reflection, I can see that it's not that bad and there's still lots to be positive about - thanks for your encouragement, Jo  

I've got my fingers crossed for all you girls with scans and appointments tomorrow! The clinic are going to update me on the embies tomorrow lunchtime so I'll try and be a bit more prompt this time in letting you know how I get on.

Lots of love,

Lou x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind wishes - it makes such a difference to know that you're all out there thinking of us and understanding just what it's like.

Helen: good luck with your scan for today.  Mr R explained to me that stims take a while to get going and then it all happens in the last few days; something I didn't realise until this time.  

Willowwisp: I'm certainly planning to take it easy.  Unfortunately this treatment has come at a really bad time in terms of our social life: we've had to drop out of a 50th birthday party tonight (champagne all night) and then we were supposed to be going to a wedding tomorrow.  As it's local I'm going to try to get DH to go along in the evening, but I'll be keeping my feet up (promise).

I have arranged to work at home all next week.  Luckily it is quite easy to do a lot of my work (general management stuff really) away from the office, and I have a very understanding boss!  I'm pleased to carry on working as it'll help keep my mind off things - it's just the commute up to London on the train that I want to avoid.

I won't need to bother with brazil nuts as I'm continuing with my Marilyn Glenville supplements.  These contain just about every vitamin and mineral under the sun, but include selenium which is what brazil nuts are rich in and which is what is supposed to help implantation.  They also have folic acid, so at least I only need one bottle of pills!


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Morning! Thanks for all your good wishes for today.

I had my scan this morning - I have 9 good follies - 1 at 20mm - the others ranging from 12 -17mm.  There are a couple more but they are not likely to be ready in time.  My lining is 7.7mm.  I'm quite pleased with that as it was really thin last time - but is that what it should be?  Lets hope it continues to thicken up over the next few days.  I'm a bit disappointed at the number of follies - especially since I am taking 3 times the amount of puregon I took last time and then I had 7 eggs!  I have another scan booked for Monday and they are planning EC for Wednesday.  I was hoping to be able to string it out until next Friday but it doesn't look that that will be possible.  

I will pop back in later.  I have accupuncture this evening with Renate - I am sure  that she will be able to do something to make my lining continue to thicken up nicely.  

Hi to everyone and welcome to Sarahcutekitten.

Love Helen xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Helen, 

Don't be down-hearted - I was much the same a week ago!  I had scans last Wednesday and Friday, and even on Friday it showed just 7 follies, with the two lead ones about 18mm each.  I put on a growth spurt over the weekend and had 12 follies ranging from 18-23mm at the Monday scan.  As you know, I ended up with 14 eggs so there must have been more development right up to the last minute.  I had a restful weekend, drank loads of water and two pints of milk a day.  Don't know if the milk really made a difference, but it can't have done any harm.

K x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Helen - well done on the scan! I think that sounds like a really good result and you've still got time for them to grow as Katy said. I might see you tonight at Renate's. I'm booked in at 5.45 - what about you? 

I'm feeling much cheerier today as I've just had a call from Rachel to say that the 3 are still with us and are dividing - hooray! Two are at two cells and the third one is already at 5 cells which is quite exciting - is that good at this stage? I haven't much of a clue really! Therefore, I promise to shut up whinging and be all positive from now on - you can remind me I said that when I'm on the 2ww!! 

Love to you all and thanks for being so supportive and enduring my ups and downs. I also meant to say hi to Sara - how are you keeping, hun? It was lovely to hear from you - like the old gang back again!!

Love Lou xx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Lou - that's great news that your embies are growing nicely.  Let's hope they continue to do so for the next 9 months or so.  Good luck for your ET tomorrow.   

Helen - I think your lining sounds a good thickness after only a week.  As Katy has said, so much changes over the weekend when you have scans on a Friday and Monday.  Remember this this time next week when I will be in your shoes and feeling fed up with my scan!!!  Rest up over the weekend and drink plenty of water etc.

Katy - good luck for your ET tomorrow.  Sending you lots of sticky vibes   

Jo - lovely to hear from you and thank you for your kind wishes.  You are an inspiration to all of us.

Sarahcutekitten- sorry I didn't say hello to you and welcome to the thread yesterday. I was so distracted about Lou and Katy.  Good luck for starting on Monday.  Do you have a baseline scan then?  What treatment are you having? 

Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned and have good weekends.

Emma
xx


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Oooh sorry I forgot to say hello to sarahcutekitten. I'd hate for anyone to feel left out   Welcome aboard!  

Keri -x-


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

And hi from me!


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

A big hello to everyone!  

Just want to say that I'm especially thinking of Lou and Katy as they both start their 2WW - wishing you both lots of luck and    .  I really hope that you both have a happy outcome.  Take care and feet up!

It's a while since I've posted and this board is so busy again now as lots of you are going through treatment.  Wishing you all lots of luck.  I am due to start down-regging within the next 7-10 days.  Feel bit apprehensive to get going again as it's been quite a while now since we've had tx - but on the other hand I also feel a bit excited to be starting again too.

Jo and Lizzylou - I love seeing your tickers showing your pregnancies getting more and more advanced.  I hope you're both feeling well (how's the morning sickness Lizzylou?)  Hope to see you both (along with bumps!) at our next meet.

Also welcome to Sarahcutekitten - wishing you lots of luck too with starting your tx on Monday.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.  Take care.

Cassis x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Lou and Katy - hoping everything went well for you this morning and that you both now have two beans on board. Feet up for a few days now!  Wishing you all the best for the 2ww -  .

Sarahcutekitten - good luck for the start of your tx on Monday - what tx are you having?

Emma - how are the injections going?  

LizzyLou and Jo - its really good to hear from you both.  I'm glad things are prgressing well.  LizzyLou do you have a scan soon?  I really hope both of you will be able to make it to the meet on 10th March - it will be great to have some bumps there!  LizzyLou - good luck with the return to work on Monday - I am sure the kids will be excited to have you back!  I hope the sickness is now starting to get better.

Cassis - good luck for the start of tx.  I hope AF turns up on time for you.

Well, its such a lovely day, I'm off to put my washing out.

Have good relaxing weekends all. 

Love Helen xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

All done - just have to sit and wait now.  

Right now we should be at a wedding, but given the ET we had to miss out.  It would have been so lovely, especially as the weather is so sunny.  DH is going to go along this evening for an hour or so, but I would love to have been at the church etc.

Lou: I hope everything went OK for you this morning too.  

Jo and Sara: thanks for your good wishes: it really makes a difference to have all the support.

Cassis: lovely to hear from you again and good luck with your next round of treatment.

Emma & Helen: I hope the injections are going OK (Are you counting?  I made mine 28 in all!)  

Lizzylou: I hope you get on OK back at school after half-term.  I'm sure that it'll be a long tiring day, so take care.

Sarahcutekitten: welcome!


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hiya all!

Sorry it's taken a while to post - I've been a lazy b*gger and have been asleep half the afternoon   after ET and acupuncture. Well, they were all still looking good today (huge relief) and two are on board - DVDs here I come!!! Love to you all and welcome to sarahcutekitten,

Lou x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Lou and Katy

Good to hear from both of you that everything went well today and that you now both have embies on board!  Katy - you are doing the right thing regards missing the wedding, as hard as it seems right now.  You both have to rest now for a few days.  Wishing you lots of sticky vibes.   

Love to both of you and everyone else.

Helen xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Lou & Katy - Hope you haven't got square   from all the TV your watching whilst you relax, hope things are going well for you!!!

Short post from me really, wanted to bump us up to the front page again, can't be having us on the second one!!

Love and hugs to the other ladies who are starting or in the middle of treatment sending   to you all!!!

Jo
xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi,

Well, I've had a lovely day today - my Mum came round this morning and we nattered away and then my BF came round this pm with my godson (who was so cute and just played with his cars) and we nattered some more!! Tomorrow, I'm planning back to back DVDs!! How are you getting on, Katy?

Lou x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

An update from me: glad to see Louise is taking it easy!

I'm officially working all this week - but at home.  It's OK as I can just sit with the laptop on my lap, and if I doze off to sleep for a bit then no-one knows!  Yesterday was actually really productive, so perhaps I should do this more often.

I'm extremely tired at the moment, sleeping for about 10 hours at night plus an afternoon nap.  Not sure why this is but I'm just going to go with it - it's obviously what my body wants.  I am suffering big-time from the Cyclogest: (.)(.) hurt so much it feels like I've got a chest infection.  DH made a cheeky comment about what they looked like last night but I'll keep that one firmly in the box marked "TMI".

Helen: How are you going this week?  Did you have another scan yesterday?  I guess you might be close to getting a date for EC.  Fingers crossed for you.

K x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Oooo help girls,

I'm having my first 2ww wobble - that didn't take long did it?   I've just been speaking to the clinic as I was curious to know what happened to embie #3. Basically, it's stopped growing but did get to the morula stage (just before blasto, when the cells compact) I'm in two minds really. Half of me is really worried that the two inside will have stopped too and the other half is quite pleasantly surprised that the worst looking of the three has, at least, made it this far. I can feel myself getting all obsessed again about my bl**dy egg quality and what to do next... positive thinking having, quite clearly, gone out the window already!  

Do you think it's normal for some to stop at this stage or does it mean they're all poor quality? Are the ones inside likely to grow better than those in a dish? Instinct says - yes - but I don't know! 

I did have a good chat with Fiona who was reasonably positive about my chances this time although she did confirm that there is an egg quality problem and not a great deal I can do about it. She was also a bit bothered about the two that fertilised abnormally (3 nuclei, like last time) which is quite rare and could be due to abnormal  .

Please help me regain my positive mindset!

Love Lou


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Lou,

Please don't beat yourself up about this.  I think it's risky reading too much into what happened with the one that was left.  It may be a guide to the others but equally it may not.  You just don't know.  

I haven't bothered even asking about my remaining 4: I know that one stopped dividing before ET, and Rachel said she would freeze anything that looked reasonable.  (4 were frozen the day after EC as that is apparently better than leaving them a few days.)

For me, I've developed the attitude that I have done everything in my power to make things work, and what happens over the next couple of weeks is down to God's will / fate / chance / whatever you believe in.  We have to try and stay positive, for the sake of the embryos (and ourselves and husbands!)

Take care, Kx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh Lou, please, please do stop torturing yourself like this.  The 2WW is the WORST part of tx and your mind can really work over time.  I would take notice of what Fiona says as she is the true expert and if she appeared to be reasonably positive then please hang on to that and try not to think the worse.  You have still 10 days to endure and you will end up making yourself ill. 

I don't want to seem uncaring; quite the opposite.  We are all here to support you and try to keep your mind from thinking terrible things.  Please try to be positive and tell yourself that you will deal with whatever the result brings you when you get it instead of wondering with what ifs etc etc etc about something that none of us are particularly expert in.

Huge hugs and I am really thinking of you at this time

Hi to everyone else and good luck to Helen

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you girls!

I really am my own worst enemy. Why did I think it was a good idea to phone and ask about the other one?  I'm looking forward to some company tomorrow and my acu in the afternoon. Being on my own, doing nothing constructive is v. bad for the old sanity. Think I might make some pancakes for poor long-suffering dh  

Are you home yet, Helen? Hope it's not too late for you tonight -     for tomorrow's EC!!!

Lou x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Lou

I hope you are feeling better!! It is perfectly normal to worry about everything that can go wrong ( and more) during tx and the 2ww is the pits!!!!!!! I should know I have spent 2 and a half months on it in total and it dont get much easier!!!

You are doing all the right things what with resting etc etc, but it can drive you mad being home alone as your mind wanders in all directions, its enough to drive you insane!!!

Lots of my embies did not carry on, infact half did not and i always thought if they had put the best ones in already and they did not work then what chance did I have with the others that were frozen anyway? My thinking (which i thought was quite logical and still do) was wrong and it worked with two five cell embies which looked "ok", rather than all the other 8 cell which looked fantastic everytime so you can never tell


keep your chin up and expect wobbles as they will happen from time to time or more!!!

When do you go back to school? I went back yesterday and the kids were just lovely!   ( well most anyway, you know how it is ) 

A big hi to everyone else and Katy I hope you are bearing up!!! Good luck for EC tom Helen, i shall be thinking of you!!!

love and hugs 

lizzylou
xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Lou - What your feeling and thinking is normal, everyone tortures themselves during the TWW, have you become a 'knicker checker' yet!!!   I still check them everytime I go to the loo now, I was even worse in the TWW! All I can say is keep up the   thoughts, take it easy and Katy is right you have both done everything you can to make this treatment work! 

Katy - Sending you   to you as well!

Helen - Wishing you loads and loads of luck for EC tomorrow!  

Love and hugs to everyone!

Jo
xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

weezz said:


> Are the ones inside likely to grow better than those in a dish?


Of course they are... you don't get babies born out of a dish, that's for sure!  

xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone - sorry, I'm such a nutter   It's good to hear of your experiences though and know it's not just me!! I had cheered up considerably then dh came home and is now fed up after hearing about the fate of the embie. Hilariously, I can actually hear myself being all sensible and logical in my efforts to cheer him up about it!  

Night night,

Lou xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Evening girls

Well I am all set for EC tomorrow.  We are in first thing so not too long to go without food thank goodness (I'm awful when I'm hungry!).

At the scan on Monday I had 14 embies - some were still small (10mm) but 2 at 23mm and the remainder 12 -17m.  My lining was 8mm so I'm hoping that has continued to thicken up over the past couple of days.

I'm off to bed for an early night tonight after a nightmare day at work.  Thank goodness I am off now for 2 weeks so no more rushing around like a lunatic!

Lou - I can't add much to what everyone else has said pet, but please do try and be positive. Give me a call if you want to chat - - it will help take my mind off things too!

Take care all.  I will update tomorrow.
Hi to everyone else.  Sorry its short and sweet today.

Love Helen xx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello Lou


I wondered if it would help you with your two week wait worries to know that I also phoned to ask what had happened to the embryo that they didn't implant, and like yours, it had got to just prior to blasto phase and then (to quote Rachel!!) " given up the ghost"

But of the three that they put back, 2 of them did implant... so it just goes to show that the fact that the one outside didn't carry on growing means nothing.   One of the twins failed at 9 weeks, but the one that remains is now nearly 39 weeks and trying to fight his/her way out of the top of my stomach at this precise moment.  Obviously takes after me and has no sense of direction what so ever.... and he also physically abused Mr Wilcox this afternoon by kicking him hard when he touched my stomach!

I know some clinics have good success rates with blastocyst transfer but I couldn't agree more with drowned girl that embies are better off inside than in a dish.  I like you was sad that the remaning embie that they didn't implant had failed, but I just thought of it that they had put the ones with the best chances back.

Please, please try to be positive.  I read somewhere during my last two week wait (and I agree with everyone that 2ww is hell, hell, hell) that you should think of yourself as PUPO.... Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise.  I did my very best to imagine I was - and whilst I don't know if it helped at all, I certainly found the 2ww easier this time than I did the previous 3!!

Very, Very best of luck and lots of love to everyone....aitch, best of luck with your EC....

Dobby


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Good morning girls!

Dobby - How lovely to hear from you.  I hope you are feeling really well - you must be so excited about your very imminent arrival.  Wishing you a safe and healthy delivery of the little one... and can't wait to hear whether it's a blue or pink one!!  

Lou - How are you feeling this morning?  I know I can't add to what anyone has already said, but I am thinking of you lots on the dreaded 2WW... and I think Dobby's PUPO theory is definitely the way to go!  Keep your chin up hun and have a lovely relaxing day today.

Katy - How are you getting on on your 2WW?  I think you're absolutely right to listen to your body and to sleep whenever it wants you to - just go with the flow as you say.  

Helen - Thinking of you this morning and looking forward to hearing from you later in the day when you are up to it.  Take care hun and lots of luck.

Cassis x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Morning everyone,

It was so nice to hear the words of encouragement by those of you for whom IVF has worked (Willow, Dobby and Lizzylou).  Goodness Dobby - how time flies!  Wishing you the best of luck for a staright-forward delivery.

I am just SO tired at the moment.  I'm getting 10 hours sleep a night, but I'm still yawning my head off the whole time.  Just as well I'm working at home.  I wish I could wear fluffy socks and slippers to the office!  

Not going too   at the moment, but it is only the first week.  DH is away on business at the moment, so I'm having to be calm on my own.  Did I mention that he's going to be away on test day?  He's had a trip to France booked for about 6 months to go and drive at a racing circuit - it's a treat for this 40th birthday in a couple of weeks.  There's no way on earth I could test without him there, so I'll have to wait until he gets back.  

Belated special wishes to Helen: it's odd to think that you're just up the road from me right now!


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Good Morning to you all 

I'm Sorry I have only posted the once, I have been busy working all sorts off hrs and have only just got a chance to catch up on everyones news. Please bear with me if I don't address anyone individually, It is hard trying to Keep up everybody's news when I am so new. I started my TX on Monday, Me and DH are having ICSI. Got a bit scared with the injections but they aren't so bad. 
It was a bit weird sitting in the waiting room wondering if anyone was from FF. I hope with a bit of time I will gradually get to know you all a bit better. Good luck to everyone 

Sarah


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello again!

I did get recognised as being off FF in the waiting room on our first visit. Was lovely to meet another girly from here even if I don't know who she was lol. But a little odd to be recognised somewhere like that

Glad its all going well for you. Keep us all up to date

Keri -x-


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Dobby - how lovely to hear from you and thank you for your words of encouragement. I can't believe you're already at 39 weeks (bet you can though  ) - just wanted to wish you really well for the birth. Don't forget to let us know your news - how exciting   Mr R was talking at my EC (like he does!?) about the SEFC baby party they're going to hold in the summer - you'll be able to take little Dobby along!!

Hi Sarah - good to hear that you've got started and good luck with those injections. When is your first scan?

Helen - We're waiting to hear news of today. Hope you're not feeling too sore and that you're really pleased with the outcome    

Katy - Glad to hear you're doing ok so far!! I might be testing a bit later too as Mr R said to do it on the Friday but I'd rather wait till the Saturday rather than do it on a workday. Were you meant to be Fri too? If so, will you do it Fri evening. This time, I am NOT even buying any sticks until the evening before...she says...

Better go for now as Mum and Dad are coming for a cuppa,

Love Lou x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Lou, 

Mr R said to test on Friday but I told him I'm waiting until Saturday afternoon as DH won't be back from France until then.

K x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Evening girls

Well EC went well - apparently I was chatting all the way through and even tried to sit up to get a better look at the screen they have linked to the lab!  I've spent most of the afternoon sleeping and have just got back from accupuncture.  Thanks for all your good wishes.

They got 11 eggies - the first follie was empty but all the others had eggs in them.  They had to leave 2 behind as they were very near a vein, but they were quite small anyway.  Fiona reckoned that 7 were ideal size  - the others being too big or too small.  We'll find out tomorrow I guess.  We decided to go for a few ICSI as a back up to IVF, just in case, as DH's sample has a tendancy to be a bit variable.  

Dobby - its good to hear from you - and great to hear that your bean is almost cooked and ready to make an appearence!  Looking forward to hearing whether its a boy or girl.  Did you find out in any of your scans?

Sarahcutekitten - good to hear that you are now started and getting used to the injections.  Wishing you lots of luck

Katy and Lou - keep up the positive thoughts on the dreaded 2ww.  I like the PUPO theory - I shall definitely try that when I am going   over the next few weeks!


Keri - have you or Drownedgirl heard from the clinic whether you are OK for tx to start yet?

Cassis - hi to you too.

I will be in touch again tomorrow with an update.
Have nice evenings.
Love Helenxxx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all gosh its all going on at the moment its good to see the hospital is up and running and every thing is back to normal
just to ad my thoughts to you on the 2 wk wait just keep thinking well yes im actualy pregnant and enjoy it for now and you never now you culd be enjoying it for alot longer just enjoy each moment for what it is just think no work how good is that haha
cricky dobby weres that time gone cant wait to see what you get well yes i now its a baby haha
hi to every one else hope all is well with every one just think it wont be long before the weather picks up and we can all enjoy the lighter nights and the prity flowers doted about


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

We should hopefully be getting drowngirl's dp's results today, and then we can get straight onto Mr R who can then get onto the HFEA. dear me, we'll get there lol. 

In the meantime we were meant to have our counselling appointments on 27th, but they've had to move them to March 6th now. At least its something to get going with

Keri -x-

fingers still tightly crossed for everyone


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

morning ladies

Just had my call from the clinic - we got 7 fertilised eggs.  2 from the 4 ICSI, and 5 from the 7 regular IVF, which we were both pleased with.  So ET on Saturday!!

Anything I should be doing between now and Saturday apart from resting - my tummy is still a bit sore and bloated?

When do I start guzzling the pineapple juice and how much should I be drinking?  I presume that I don't have to protein load as much as I was before now I've had EC?

I hope you are all doing OK.  

Drowned Girl and Hobbesy - good luck with the letter later today.

H xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations Helen, you must be very relieved with the news this morning.

If my experience was anything to go by, you'll feel a bit sore anad bloated between now and Saturday, but you should be more or less back to normal for ET.  Rest is probably the best answer (although I managed to go back to work).

For diet I think the main thing is to be generally healthy: lean protein, fruit and veg and complex carbohydrates.  I found that a bit  of chocolate cheered me up no end!  Keep going with plenty of water for a few more days so that all the HCG gets flushed through your system.

You might want to search on this site a bit about pineapple juice because opinions differ.  My understanding is that the reason it's recommended is that it's high in the mineral selenium, which can help implantation.  However it does contain a chemical that can encourage contractions in pregnancy.  One of my friends who had a difficult pregnancy was told not to eat any or drink the juice at all.  If I were you I'd just check it out: there's been plenty on FF about it.  

Good luck for Saturday - I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.

K x

Brazil nuts are also high in selenium so you might prefer them instead.  I'm taking the Marilyn Glenville supplements which contain selenium in any case, so I'm not eating or drinking anything specially.


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Helen - Fantastic news about your eggies, I might be going to SEFC on Saturday morning as company for my friend who is having a scan! So hopefully I might see you there!! I think her appointment is at 9.40am?   As for the pineapple juice, I did it on both of my cycles and got a positive, didn't do the brazil nuts as I hate them! I drank a small glass everyday, like a whisky tumbler size but only 3/4 full, I hate the stuff so really had to force it down!!   Remember to stay in bed if possible after ET and have acupuncture as well asap? Say hi to Renate for me if you can and tell her I'm 16 weeks now!!

Katy & Lou - How's it going girls? Hope your not going too mad!!! Stay away from the pee sticks ladies, its just not worth it or I will have to send the  !!!

Drownedgirl and Hobbesy - Good Luck with the letter and progress onto the next step! 

Sarah - Glad to see your getting on OK with the injections, it can be daunting at first! Maybe you could all wear a ribbon or something when you go to SEFC so you know who is who!!!!  

No news from me really, my best friend came round this morning with a massive bag full of beautiful baby clothes from Next, she must have spent a fortune! I can't believe how tiny they all are!!!   All my MS has gone now,  so just tired, Lizzylou hope your feeling better to! Gutted that I have to go back to work in a week, I'm probably going to fall asleep at my desk it will be such a shock to me!!! 

Lots of love and hugs to everyone I haven't mentioned!!! 

Jo
xxx


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

oooooooooh, Jo I just realised you're due on my birthday!


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

Helen I am so pleased for you thats excellent news!!!!!

Katy and Lou I hope you are ok!!!! Have still got everything crossed for you!!!

Lou dont worry about taking time off i am slowly learning that!!! I know the job is important but at the end of the day its only a JOB and what you are doing now will be life changing.............you have to think of yourself!! its great that your head is understanding!! My head is leaving at the end of the year so its made me feel less guilty!! 


Hi to everyone I have not mentioned and no Jo my sickness has not gone   I do now however, get two hours in the eve where i dont feel too bad so thats some relief!!!!! 

take care everyone

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Evening all  

Hobbesy and drownedgirl - hope you got the results you were hoping for today and that everything looks set to proceed for you. Hobbesy - excuse me for being so cheeky but I couldn't help noticing your profile info and that you conceived both your children naturally despite your dh's count. That's VERY inspiring - my dh also has a count less than 1 million and we've also been told that it's 'impossible' for us to conceive! Methinks you prove otherwise!!  

Well, I sit here with period-type pains   It's day 6 after transfer so what d'you think? Promising or the   trying to show her ugly old face?

I ventured out for a little walk (in the rain - got soaked) this afternoon and got caught in the middle of the hunt - quite literally! They seemed to come out of nowhere and I found myself surrounded by about 25 mental hounds and about the same number of the tally-ho brigade on horseback - slightly terrifying really. What with that and nearly getting flattened by several Range Rovers (who were in hot pursuit, I think), it was an eventful walk!?!

Helen - hope you've had a nice restful day today and are feeling a little less swollen now.

Sharon - Lovely to hear from you. Where are you with your tx now?

Jo - How lovely to receive those baby clothes. It must be soooo exciting after such a long wait. Good luck with starting back at work and hope it's not too much of a shock to the system. Will they put you on light duties or anything like that?

Emma - Good luck for tomorrow's scan  

Lizzylou - How's work going? Is the sickness manageable? Thank God for full-time TAs in Reception I say!

Love n' hugs to everyone I've not mentioned personally,

Lou x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Quick update.

I had really bad AF pains on Wednesday - had to go and lie down for an hour in the afternoon.  Woke up yesterday morning and they'd all gone, and nothing today either.  Not sure what to think.  Still have the worst aches imaginable in my (.)(.) and find it very difficult to get comfortable at night.

Lou: what an experience you had with your walk!  Glad they don't hunt in Tunbridge Wells.

Hello to everyone else.  Sorry this is short but I should be working.


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Katy,

I've had exactly the same - last night I had cramps and today nothing. Think it's designed to send us completely  ! I've also had really strange dreams the last couple of nights. Unfortunately, dh thinks that I'm getting a bit stroppy (PMT-like) and therefore, isn't v. convinced that it's worked   hmmn...

Lou x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Gosh - didn't even get round to mentioning the weird dreams!  Mine have been very, very odd.  Mostly involving people from years ago: school, university etc.  So vivid, at times I thought they were really happening.  

My DH tells me to shut up whenever I even mention symptoms.  He says it's unhealthy to think about it too much and it'll end up making me feel worse.  He does care, really, it's just his way of dealing with it is different to me.  I always want to talk about everything!

Helen: in case I don't post again today, very big best wishes for your transfer tomorrow morning.

K x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Good Evening everyone,

Been working again today but so far I haven't been flying (I work for Monarch Airlines) It's my first flt back tomorrow and I'm not looking fwd to it. I have to be up at 4am! I can't decided wether to take my injections with me or not  I am supposed to land back in the afternoon but you just never know what might go wrong. My next scan is on Mon then Wed. Is it soon after that the egg collection takes place or does it depend on the outcome of my next two scans?

Helen - Good luck for tomorrow, I hope it all goes well 

Lou & Katy - I hope the 2WW isn't going to slowly for you. Keep on relaxing and make the most of it. 

Hobbesey - It's great to see that you defied the odds and have two little miracles and I wish you and Drownedgirl all the luck and lots of good thoughts.

It's great to see there are lots Bun's in ovens and with any there will be a few more in no time at all.

Sorry for not mentioning everyone,

Sarah


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya

Helen - I'm definately going to SEFC tomorrow morning, so I will see you there, I think her appointment is 9.30am, need to give you a big   for luck!!

Lou & Katy - Keep up with the   thoughts!!

Hi to everyone else!

Jo
xx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

Good luck for your ET today Helen.  I am sure that all will go well and you will soon have your embies on board.  Sending you loads of sticky vibes.   

Sarah - when your egg collection is will depend on your next two scans but you will probably be given some idea at your scan on Monday.  I hope that flying today wasn't too hard for you and good luck for Monday.  What time is your scan? I am at 9.50 on Monday morning so we might see each other?!

Katy and Lou - this time next week .... hope you are both OK and not torturing yourselves with every twinge/feeling etc.   Sending lots and lots of positive vibes to you two.     I will definitely be sending round the   if you even mention about testing early!!   

Sharon, Dobby and Jo - lovely to hear from you.  Good luck for your imminent arrival, Dobby.   Where has the time gone?!  Jo I am pleased you are feeling better.  Take it easy when you go back to work; I am sure it will be a real shock for you after all this time.  

Lizzylou - sorry you aren't totally better but it sounds like you are getting there.  Look after those twins!!  When is your next scan?

Laura - I hope AF shows soon so that you can join the rollercoaster really soon.

As for me, I had another scan yesterday and I have about 15 follicles which is great.  My lining is only 6.4mm but it looked "textbook" so that's better than before and there is still time for it to get thicker as I have only been stimming for 6 days now.  It certainly looked different in appearance this time so lets hope those embies will stay put for longer this time...  EC is likely to be Wednesday or Thursday next week. 

Have a good weekend and hi to everyone I haven't done personals to.

Love

Emma
xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

I am a bit late in logging on but just wanted to wish helen loadsa luck for today     

let us know how you are when you feel ready!!

huge hi to everyone else

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi

Well I am now considering myself pregnant until proven otherwise.  I got the 2 embies on board this morning.  A 6 and 7 cell.

I'm already dreading this 2ww!

Lou and Katy how are you doing?  Less than a week to go now girls. 

Emma - good to hear your scan went well yesterday and wow what a bumper crop.  Your lining sounds good - I am sure Renate really made a difference to my lining so perhaps thats the reason for yours being better too.  Good luck for your next scan on Monday.

Sarah - good luck for your next scan on Monday too - I am sure they will be able to give you some idea of timings for the next week then.

Laura, Jo, LizzyLou and Dobby hi to all of you.  Sorry its short and sweet today. I'lll write more tomorrow - we have guests arriving in a minute.

Love Helenxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad to hear that Helen has joined us on the dreaded 2WW.  You must let me know if you were really tired after ET - I slept nearly all afternoon last Saturday.

I've been feeling a bit sorry for myself today, for the first time during this treatment.  Having been so positive up until, the doubts are starting to creep in.  I don't know why - half-way through perhaps?

It seems as if I've got a cold coming on, though I don't know where it could have come from as I've barely been out of the house for a week.  My stomach is out of sorts, and the most annoying thing of all is that my hair has gone mad.  It's very dry and completely uncontrollable - despite the fact that it's only three weeks ago I had it cut.  I've got an appointment on the 9th, just before DH's big party for his 40th.  Not sure I can wait until then!!!

Best wishes to Lou especially: hope you're holding up OK.  
Emma: your Friday scan sounded good; good luck for the next one on Monday.
To the rest of you: here's hoping you're having a good weekend.

Katy x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Katy - I think it's natural to feel like this at this stage. I've just been trying to keep myself v busy as, otherwise, I seem to get quite despondant about it all. I'm getting to the knicker-checking stage 'cos I really feel like af is about to appear   I'm still having such vivid dreams - I hardly feel like I slept last night, so active was I in my dream! I'm back to work tomorrow - I'll be pleased to get back to some normality but it's a bit of a mega week what with 2 parents' evenings and I could do without that bit!

Lou x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

Lou and Katy glad to hear that you are not going TOO mad in the 2ww. I always used to get that doubting feeling half way thro its awful aint it! Sounds horrid but there is little you can do now but wait and i think that is why we go so mad during this stage. B4 we feel like we are doing something to help what with all the apps at the clinic and the medication etc etc but once that has all stopped its very isolating! I used to actually look forward to taking my pills and inserting those awful pessaries in the 2ww as i felt i was doing something 

Dreams are GOOD!!! I have had the most vivd and weird dreams since day one!!! i thought it was just me going mad but in all my pg books it says that these dreams are one of the symptoms that you can expereicne so lets hope and pray its a good sign   


Helen how are you doing? Lucky you being on the dreaded 2ww at least you have got one week to share it with lou and katy!!!! Take care of yourself and i have got everything crossed 

Emma great news about your lining lets hope this is a lucky period (bad choice of words) for all of you guys!!!

When is the next meet by the way? i would love to join you if poss!! I had nearly a whole day without sickness yesterday it was fab and i almost threw a party!!!!!  Today it is back but not as bad!!! Start to get paranoid and think is all ok? The sickness was awful but it kept me going that all was ok!!!! The worrying NEVER stops guys !!!!

hi to everyone else i have not mentioned and good luck for Lou going back to work tom, the little darlings  will take your mind off it a wee bit and stop you going totally INSANE!!!!

love to all
lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for your kind words Lizzylou - it really does help to be reassured.  You're right about the problem being that there is so little we can do - I am trying to keep busy and forget for part of the time.

Lou: Good luck going back to work tomorrow: I'm doing the same.  Not looking forward to the early start or the commute, but it'll keep me busy.  I'm a bit worried about how tired I'll be - but today I forced myself not to have an afternoon nap just to prepare myself!!  Mind you, I have my own office, so I could put the "MEETING IN PROGRESS - DO NOT DISTURB" sign on the door and grab a few ZZZs  

K x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for your reassurance Lizzylou!!

Katy - Good luck with work tomorrow. I know what you mean about tiredness. I've been trying to do a bit more over the weekend to get back to normal, ready for work, and can't believe how exhausted I feel all the time. I did have what was meant to be a little nap after lunch today and woke 2 hrs later   

Lou x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello to you all,

Just got back from the clinic and it seems all is very well, I have 14 follies which I thinks is good. All we have to do is wait for them to mature some more. I'm booked in for a scan on Wednesday and than it could be E/C Friday or Monday! I feel so excited and I'm floating on cloud 9. To be honest I didn't expect the news to be that great as I have had no side effects to the drugs and just feel so normal. 

Hope your first day back at work wasn't to bad Katy and Lou  

Helen I hope the start to your 2WW is not to daunting, Good Luck   

Sarah x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your scan, Sarah - it sounds really promising.  Good luck for the next one, and here's hoping you get the date for EC confirmed.

I'm back in the office for the first time since ET and really struggling.  I am just SO tired... and dizzy... and the headache won't go away completely.  And I have AF-type pains again, so now definitely in "knicker-watch" mode.  I have so many meetings this week after working at home last week - I just have to make sure I don't doze off    Overall I'm glad I'm back, otherwise I'd go really   if I was at home.

Lou: how did you cope with your first day back?  Hope it's not parents' evening tonight!

Helen: hope you're resting up still after ET at the weekend.

K x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi!

Sarah - Well done with your scan - it all sounds really promising!

Katy - I have been KNACKERED all day - yawning all the time and feeling really drugged. I've got to go out for acu tonight, otherwise, I think I'd be climbing into bed now. It's the first of the parents eves tomorrow night  

Lou xx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Just a quick update on me before I do personals.  I had another scan today and have at least 17 follies, some of which are quite big.  My lining is about 7mm but it was quite difficult to measure because of all the follicles.  It looked OK though.  I am having EC on Wednesday and then ET on Saturday, all being well. 

Sarah - congratulations on your scan.  You must be really pleased.  At least you will find out more on Wednesday when your EC will be.   

Lou and Katy - I am sorry that you are both worn out from being back at work but I can't help thinking that that must be a good sign.  Not long to go now. I do hope you will hold out and not test early.  The temptation is always huge but I will send round   if you do.  Seriously though, sending you masses of sticky vibes   

Helen - I hope that you have had a lazy day and looked after those embies safely tucked up.  Sending you masses of sticky vibes too.   

Lizzylou - so pleased that your sickness is easing.  You must be so relieved.  I am sure that the worrying doesn't ease at all!!  I hope today wasn't too tough at school for you.

I am off to do my pregnyl injection which I HATE but at least it is the last one!!

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned.

Emma
xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello everyone.

I hope you are all doing OK and had nice weekends.

Emma - good luck with that Pregnyl injection - I hate that one too!  Looks like you will be exactly a week behind me for the 2ww.

Katy and Lou - I'm glad you both survived your first day back - its always going to be hard after that long away from the coal face, even if you are doing as much as you can at home.  Tomorrow shouldn't be as bad hopefully!  Atleast it gives you something else to think about.  Katy I have been really tired too but I think some of it may be just that i am not running around like a loony at work!  I've had a few weird dreams which is strange as I only dream very rarely - perhaps its because I'm spending so much time sleeping!

Sarah - well done on your scan this morning.  It sounds like things are going really well!  

Jo - I must have missed you at the clinic on Saturday - I hope your friend got on OK.  Thanks for thinking of me. Did you go back to work today too?  It must have been the day for everyone going back!  It will seem really strange for you after 3 months off.  I hope they break you back in gently.  How big is your bump now?

LizzyLou - how was your first day back after such a long time off?  I'm glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better now.    Do you have a big twin sized bump?

We had provisionally talked about having a meet on 10th March.  Would you mind very much if we pushed it back a few weeks so Emma and I can get our 2ww over with?  If you want to go ahead and meet without me I'll understand but really would like to see you all again!

Right, off to put my feet back up again now.  Will log on again tomorrow. Keep well and hi to anyone I missed.

Love Helen xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Phew so much to catch up on ........  

Sarah - Good news about your scan, bumper crop of follies for you!

Emma - Excellent news for you to! You have the ovaries of a 21 year old!   17 follies is fantastic, you must be well chuffed!!! Does the Pregnyl hurt then, I always had Ovitrelle and as long as I took it out of the fridge 20 mins before it wasn't too bad, stung a bit though!! 

Katy & Lou - How's it going girlies? Both so tired and dizzy, sounds like good signs to me! Keep up with the positive  

Helen - Good to see your taking it easy, sending   to you as well!!

Lizzylou - I can't believe you have still got MS, you poor thing, I really  hope it starts to ease soon, the fact it goes for a day or two is a good sign as mine did that and then disappeared completely! Just got problems in the toilet department now, or the lack of it to be precise!!!   You have all this to come!!!

I don't go back to work until Monday, I'm only doing 8-12 for two weeks then back to full time!! I'm completely prisoner free which will be bliss, so I'm completely office based now!!!   I'm in Wales visiting my parents at the moment, my best friends Dad has just been diagnosed with cancer and has only been given weeks to live, we grew up together so I felt the need to come and see him as soon as I could, I feel so sad for my friend, but I can't do anything to make her feel better  

Helen - I'm happy to make the meet a later date, I'm free most Saturdays so just let me know when.

Lots of love

Willow
xxx


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well at whatever stage you are at.

I will be starting IVF treatment in May after a harrowing experince at the ARGC in London.  Would anyone be able to recommend an acupuncturist in Tunbridge Wells area, my acupuncturist is in Orpington and is fantastic but he is too far to travel to around the time of egg collection.

Many thanks

Sarah

xxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

new thread this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86457.0

take care
Natasha


----------

